# World of Warcraft bei Super Nanny



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Super Nanny sind grad zwei World of Warcraft Spieler.

RTL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spass beim Schauen.

Sind aber glaub ich b0bs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Dezember 2009)

*tvanschalt*


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Am Anfang hat man's gesehen, aber die Super Nanny spricht das bestimmt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Am Anfang hat man's gesehen, aber die Super Nanny spricht das bestimmt an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ka schickt mal nen link pls^^


----------



## BudSpencer93 (2. Dezember 2009)

Haha gerade denk ich mir: Welches online-computerspiel meinen die wohl^^?
Leider ein Negativbeispiel für zocker
aber der kleine lukas>all xD


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

bestimmt wieder was gegen wow. die sollen das game mal in ruhe lassen, reine hetzerrei sowas.... was können wir dafür das 13 j jungs und mädchen aggro gehn nur weil die eine non hero ini ned geschafft haben !!!!


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Link: In's Wohnzimmer gehen und RTL anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> ka schickt mal nen link pls^^



*lach* Es läuft grade im TV auf RTLII (falls ich das richtig verstanden habe). Nix Link :> Aber haltet uns mal auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

ok ich schau mal^^


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist dann halt einfach durch die Gegend fliegen und Bluemchen sammeln, mehr mach ich tagsueber dann auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Dezember 2009)

sie sammelt blümchen^^



> alles durch dieses scheiß spiel


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

XD


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Oha, die Frau sagt: Diese Sucht macht alles kapputt. Ich schaffe nichts anderes mehr in meinem Leben.


----------



## aportec (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie war das? 
"Es ist alles kaputt gegangen. Das scheiß Spiel." ? Irgendwie sowas? 
Danke RTL, stimmt schon, schöne Hetzerei.


----------



## Wooz (2. Dezember 2009)

lol, so traurig es ist, bestimmt 50% sind doch genauso, *viele haben es aber auch im griff* und hängen nicht jeden tag 6 h davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

sag ich ja^^


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

XD hab jetzt eben auf Buffed extra F5 gedrückt um zusehen ob jemand schon ein neues Thema dazu eröffnet hat.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Bis ich aufgehoert habe mit World of Warcraft war ich auch so drauf. Gemerkt, dass ich suechtig bin etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist krass diese Leute so zusehen.


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

dietickt dich ned mehr richtig. wow ist halt sec life und ich skill abends gern mal um, um meiner gilde zu helfen ,,,,


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

*lach* Erzählt mehr! Hab leider keine Lust, den Fernseher anzumachen...


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

btw..oh noch ein naruto fan^^

und wir sind bei seite 2 angekommen^^


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

LoL, kaum sind die Kinder aus der Tuer in Richtung Schule, sitzen die beiden da schon wieder vorm Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

Normal^^


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Und die neun jaehrige Tochter kommt mir erwachsener vor wie die beiden zusammen.


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich denk mal das ist ein Fall der recht selten ist, doch die haben recht. Wenn man WoW spielt vergeht die Zeit recht schnell(wie sonst auch wenn man was spielt) udn so schaft man weniger. 
Ich denk viele werden recht viel spielen(das heißt nicht umbedingt = süchtig) aber es wird sicher noch recht viele solcher Fälle geben.


----------



## F-S-N (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die supernanny is sowieso so schlau wie Knäckebrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wooz (2. Dezember 2009)

> LOL aus anderem Forum:
> 
> Hartz IV
> Kachelcouchtisch
> ...



und WOW nicht vergessen!


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

jo me2 aber was will man machen


----------



## Interminator (2. Dezember 2009)

ich meine gesehen zu haben das die mudder da im ah war als die die beiden kurz vorm pc gezeigt haben xD würd ma gern namen und server von denen wissen um die zu flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

Soll ich mir jetzt ein paar seelisch verkrüppelte Sozial Opfer anschauen weil sie das gleich Spiel spielen wie ich oder was?


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

ich erst^^


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Gut, die leben halt nach dem Motto:

Rechner > Kinder, und das ist auch gar nicht so ungewohnt fuer WoWer... Ne zeitlang galt bei mir auch mal Rechner > Freundinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rechner ausm Fenster! und dann sollten die Probleme verschwunden sein.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt heult sie^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Dezember 2009)

boah sind das 2 trübe tassen die mutter sieht aus, als wenn ihr iq knapp über 20 liegt und der vater kommt iwie son depressiver zombie mit querschnittslähmung rüber ^^


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

genau das ist FAIL


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Soll ich mir jetzt ein paar seelisch verkrüppelte Sozial Opfer anschauen weil sie das gleich Spiel spielen wie ich oder was?



ich fühl mich halt besser wenn ich sowas gucke >_<


----------



## Malzbier09 (2. Dezember 2009)

Was mich bei sowas stört sind die Quoten von RTL , dass soviele Leute den Kram gucken macht  mir echt Angst.>.<


----------



## Interminator (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Gut, die leben halt nach dem Motto:
> 
> Rechner > Kinder, und das ist auch gar nicht so ungewohnt fuer WoWer... Ne zeitlang galt bei mir auch mal Rechner > Freundinn.
> 
> ...


keinesfalls dann springen die ja hinterher


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Da koennt ihr sehen, wie man enden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (2. Dezember 2009)

ab 21:15 kann mans hier sehen :>
Link : http://rtl-now.rtl.de/nanny.php 
mfg


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Gut, die leben halt nach dem Motto:
> 
> Rechner > Kinder, und das ist auch gar nicht so ungewohnt fuer WoWer... Ne zeitlang galt bei mir auch mal Rechner > Freundinn.
> 
> ...


Wir habens begriffen was du sagen willst, alle WoW Spieler sind bleiche Kellerleichen und du bist der Held, bla bla bla selber schuld wenn du dich mit solchen Sozialopfern vergleichst...

achja Fake ftw btw


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Gut, die leben halt nach dem Motto:
> 
> Rechner > Kinder, und das ist auch gar nicht so ungewohnt fuer WoWer... Ne zeitlang galt bei mir auch mal Rechner > Freundinn.
> 
> ...



Kopf einschalten und drüber nachdenken und einem selbst bewusst machen das es so nicht geht, würde auch helfen.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dann kann ich ja noch nen Raid machen xD


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

also immer in maßen wow ^zocken^^


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Cool, die Super Nanny laesst sie nur noch an Rechner, wenn die Kinder abends penn0rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Dezember 2009)

hab eben eingeschaltet sind die eltern wow spieler oder die kinder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## THE-O (2. Dezember 2009)

bin dan erstmal rauß kann sowie so nichts dran machen also bis zum näctsen flame treah


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Dezember 2009)

158 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 126 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
Unsere Quoten sind aber auch ned schlecht in diesem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liest sich schon sehr interessant, hab kein Bock jetz auf RTL umzuschalten (Bin grad ZDF).

Das is schon ne Problemfamilie, liegt nicht nur an den Kindern, die kennens wahrscheinlich nich anders, aber schon ein Hardcorebeispiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Dezember 2009)

ich wüsste ja gerne mal wie deren chars heissen und auf welchem server die sind, kommen mir ja iwie wie absolute lowbobs vor^^


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Die sind warscheinlich auf buffed.de und lesen das gerade! XD
> 
> Jo, "alles den Kindern zu liebe, kaufen wir ihnen auch WoW".



Ich seh schon kommen: "Wir bauen die beziehung zu unseren Kindern auf, indem wir ihnen WoW kaufen und sie durch die inzen ziehen. So unternehmen wir immer was zusammen. =)"


----------



## Wooz (2. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir habens begriffen was du sagen willst, alle WoW Spieler sind bleiche Kellerleichen und du bist der Held, bla bla bla selber schuld wenn du dich mit solchen Sozialopfern vergleichst...
> 
> achja Fake ftw btw




*FTW BTW JAAA!! definitiv mind. 50% sind solche OPFER ! ROFL*


----------



## Kaffke (2. Dezember 2009)

Die toppen aber nicht die WoW Familie bei "Frauentausch".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber das gab es schonmal bei Super Nanny. Also ich kann mich noch an eine Familie vor einem Jahr erinnern, da war es aehnlich. Nur die Wohnumstaende waren noch krasser.


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie ich so RTL Sendungen hasse die einfach mal alle Klischees erfüllt und alle in die gleiche Ecke wirft mit ihrem Pseudo Sozi Scheiss -.-


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Haha, ja sind 3 Kinder, passt eigentlich genau fuer eine Instanz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

Aber war natürlich klar, dass RTL diese Familie auswählt wenn sie in die Bewerbung schreiben das sie WoW spielen. Das spricht dann mehr Leute an.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> btw..oh noch ein naruto fan^^
> 
> und wir sind bei seite 2 angekommen^^



Sowas.. dabin ich mal zehn MInuten weg und werde angesprochen. Ja, noch ein Fan *gg* Hi. Und die Infos werden immer spannender!


----------



## Seydo (2. Dezember 2009)

Super, so ein thema das mal richtig diskusions zündstoff liefert und mein fernseher geht genau heute kaput...^^


----------



## Philipannormal (2. Dezember 2009)

Wat' is denn der Kerl für nen' Lutscher ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Gut, grad der standard Super Nanny Sternchen Plan fuer die Wand. Das Kind ist immernoch das schlauste Wesen der Familie, sorgt sich um alle (sagt die Super Nanny) und grad weinen Sie alle. Sie koennen es bestimmt nicht erwarten, bis die Kinder ins Bett muessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (2. Dezember 2009)

Thomas denkt gerade an seine gewürfelte 3 beim Anubloot.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Super, so ein thema das mal richtig diskusions zündstoff liefert und mein fernseher geht genau heute kaput...^^



Was soll ich da sagen, ich hab gar keinen in meinem Zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *outet sich als "Kiddy" das noch zu Hause wohnt*


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> Wat' is denn der Kerl für nen' Lutscher ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kA Irgend son Höhlenzombie aus der hintersten Ecke des RTL Wachsfigurenkabinett gefüllt mit langweiligen Laien Schauspielern...


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Dezember 2009)

iwie sollte die tocher die erziehungsperson von allen werden, die hat mehr drauf als ihre inzestfälle von eltern ^^


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (2. Dezember 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Aber war natürlich klar, dass RTL diese Familie auswählt wenn sie in die Bewerbung schreiben das sie WoW spielen. Das spricht dann mehr Leute an.


ja klar ^^
bei wow ist das wie bei mc donalds keiner geht angeblich hin aber alle essens xD
letztens bio lehrer getroffen der sagt mc donalds ist dreck xD
so ist das auch offt bei wow^^

edit :177 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 135 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Super Nanny ist aber net gestellt meine ich?


----------



## Philipannormal (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedes mal wenn er blöd' guckt , will er einfach nur Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scheiss auf Familie!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipannormal (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Stimmt: " Ey Mama heal mich mal","Fresse, mach nicht so viel Aggro", "Aber Papa tankt wie ein Blutelf","SO, für das Komentar darfst du jetzt nichtmehr den Endboss mit machen","Aber Papa","Schnauze, wir hollen jetzt Oma, die macht sowieso mehr dmg als du!"



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh mal eine rauchen, ist ja grad Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Super, so ein thema das mal richtig diskusions zündstoff liefert und mein fernseher geht genau heute kaput...^^



Wenn du in der Schweiz wohnst kannst du es kostenlos mit Zattoo anschaun. (www.google.de =) )


----------



## Big-bang (2. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube die sendung hat mehr einschaltqueten als je zuvor dan uns xD


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich gucks grad und hab mir gedacht.. WETTEN das auf Buffed bereits nen Thread is.. shice.. ich hätte mit jemand wetten sollen -.-


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Stimmt: " Ey Mama heal mich mal","Fresse, mach nicht so viel Aggro", "Aber Papa tankt wie ein Blutelf","SO, für das Komentar darfst du jetzt nichtmehr den Endboss mit machen","Aber Papa","Schnauze, wir hollen jetzt Oma, die macht sowieso mehr dmg als du!"



Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie man solche Zitate mit Threadverlinkung als Sigi benutzt, wäre mein Tag gerettet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Super Nanny ist aber net gestellt meine ich?


Alle Sendungen bei RTL sind gefaked, alles sogenannte "Realitity Shows", folgendes wird benötigt:

- 1x Klische
- 1 zerrissene Famillie (Inzest, WoW süchtig, alle fett/dumm/ignorant/rechtsextrem/linksextrem)
- 1 angebliche Psychologin die mit Weisheiten aus der Puppenkiste auftrumpft
- 1 angeblich normale Person die keines der Klischees erfüllt und geistig eh über allen steht!

Die Personen werden natürlich von irgendwelchen Hobby Schauspieler gespielt die in der 3. Klasse mit Tomaten und Toaster beworfen wurden beim Schulmusical

FERTIG IST DIE RTL SHOW

www.wilmaa.com ftw


----------



## Kargaro (2. Dezember 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie man solche Zitate mit Threadverlinkung als Sigi benutzt, wäre mein Tag gerettet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




```
[QUOTE="SuperAlex!, post:2293910"]
Stimmt: " Ey Mama heal mich mal","Fresse, mach nicht so viel Aggro", "Aber Papa tankt wie ein Blutelf","SO, für das Komentar darfst du jetzt nichtmehr den Endboss mit machen","Aber Papa","Schnauze, wir hollen jetzt Oma, die macht sowieso mehr dmg als du!"
[/QUOTE]
```

Kopier das in deine Signatur rein und schon hast du dein Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich gucks grad und hab mir gedacht.. WETTEN das auf Buffed bereits nen Thread is.. shice.. ich hätte mit jemand wetten sollen -.-



Das dachte ich mir auch sofort als ich das gesehen hab. Da ich auf Buffed neben bei war hab ich nur F5 gedrückt und schon wurde es wahr =)
Man ich hätte mir was anderes vorstellen sollen =(


----------



## Rußler (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich fühl mich halt besser wenn ich sowas gucke >_<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Sind deine Eltern arm? Soll ich die Super Nanny für dich anrufen weil du kein Handy hast?


kommt drauf an ob seine Eltern irgend n dunkles Geheimnis haben (aka sie sind gar nicht seine eltern oder sein Vater ist in Wirklichkeit der schwarze Mann)


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

re. 

SuperAlex? Sollen da soviele Rechtschreibfehler in deiner Signatur sein?


----------



## Mr Marshmellow (2. Dezember 2009)

gleich is werbung vorbei ... gogogogogogogo !!!


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Sind deine Eltern arm? Soll ich die Super Nanny für dich anrufen weil du kein Handy hast?



Ja! Und meine Mama ist böse zu mir, die erlaubt mir nur, zwölf Stunden vor dem PC zu verbringen! Und einmal die Woche muss ich zur Schule! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danke, Kargaro! 

Und @Thoor, ich bin weiblich *g*


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

*** WERBUNG ENDE!!! ***


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Geht Weiter! Und nun ist aufraeumen angesagt!


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

Au ja im Anschluss kommt nocht Peter "ich hab keinen Plan von Wirtschaft aber will ums verrecken ins TV" Zwegert

Irgendwie triffts Switch reloaded meistens auf den Punkt o.O


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (2. Dezember 2009)

191 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 147 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
..... xD
wir schaffen die 200^^


----------



## l33r0y (2. Dezember 2009)

207 Besucher lesen dieses Thema *olé*


----------



## Mr Marshmellow (2. Dezember 2009)

CLEAN UP HARDER !!!


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

204 schon ^^ 

EDIT: mist VIEL zu spät ^^


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh schon.... gleich ist das Thema geschlossen.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

.WOW schrieb:


> 191 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 147 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> ..... xD
> wir schaffen die 200^^



Haben wir schon! 208!


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich mein, manche sind auch mehr als heftig drauf.
Wir hatten mal eine in der Gilde, die hat nachts um 1 ihre Kinder geweckt, weil 2 Leute ausm Raid mussten.

So nach dem Motto: Aufwachen, Mami will weiter zocken, hophop ^^


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> 207 Besucher lesen dieses Thema *olé*


Das Thema an sich ist schon seeeehr grenzwertig, also bleibt bitte zumindest dabei und spamt den Thread nicht zu, sonst ist er direkt zu


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

1. this signature
2. warriors
3. are striving for

Sorry, nur drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr Marshmellow (2. Dezember 2009)

meine fresse ... ganz ehrlich : der vater ist ja wohl eine solche flasche , ich frag mich wie der es geschafft hat kinder zu zeugen oO


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

Das geht auch komplett passiv ^^


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

Die eine ist unzufrieden mit dem Fernsehnprogramm, da sie nicht RTL schaun. ^^


----------



## Minastry (2. Dezember 2009)

> Ich mein, manche sind auch mehr als heftig drauf.
> Wir hatten mal eine in der Gilde, die hat nachts um 1 ihre Kinder geweckt, weil 2 Leute ausm Raid mussten.
> 
> So nach dem Motto: Aufwachen, Mami will weiter zocken, hophop ^^



Unfassbar, echt!


----------



## Trizou (2. Dezember 2009)

"Das riecht aber verdächtig hier ..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Nur der Juengste ist von dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mama liegt zwischen den zwei Maedels im Bett: "Boah, das riecht aber verdaechtig hier"


----------



## Petersburg (2. Dezember 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> ```
> [QUOTE="SuperAlex!, post:2293910"]
> Stimmt: " Ey Mama heal mich mal","Fresse, mach nicht so viel Aggro", "Aber Papa tankt wie ein Blutelf","SO, für das Komentar darfst du jetzt nichtmehr den Endboss mit machen","Aber Papa","Schnauze, wir hollen jetzt Oma, die macht sowieso mehr dmg als du!"
> [/QUOTE]
> ...



endlich was neunes für meine signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

Erinnert sich wer an den Hartz 4 HSC Fan der seiner Famillie nur Kohlsuppe und Wasser vorsetzte damit er jeden Fanartikel kaufen konnte sowie auch eine Saisonkarte aber zu faul war hinzugehen? ._.


----------



## Boehni (2. Dezember 2009)

Ohne Mist am Ende zockt die Super-Nanny mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

Aber mal ehrilch, ist das jetzt gestellt oder nicht? Ich hoffe ja, sonst... wie kommt man an solche Familien? o.ô  Also, als Fernsehkerlchen.


----------



## Kargaro (2. Dezember 2009)

Interessiert es wirklich jemanden, ob die Bälger in Zukunft brav sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das sind wohl Leute, die auch Nachmittagsgerichtshows lieben...      Nur weil es *entfernt *etwas mit WoW zu tun hat, muss man den Mist noch lange nicht angucken...


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Xiut wird "the next Uri Geller".



Nee  hab nur den Mod unten in der Leiste gesehen und da hier schon so mansche beiträge echt hard waren, dachte ich mir sowas schon^^


----------



## l33r0y (2. Dezember 2009)

'tschuldigung Lilly  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok btt: Schon krank dass die jetzt erst bemerkt wie schön die Zeit mit den eignen Kindern seien kann.
Mal schaun wie lange das hält - warscheinlich bis zum nächsten Raid.


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrilch, ist das jetzt gestellt oder nicht? Ich hoffe ja, sonst... wie kommt man an solche Familien? o.ô  Also, als Fernsehkerlchen.


Es IST gestellt... meinst du solche Leute würden freiwillig ins Fernsehen geschweige denn die Super Nanny könnte ihnen helfen? Wenn die Famillie echt wäre bräuchten die 5 Jahre in der geschlossenen, darum reg ich mich so drüber auf, es ist einfach nur ein billiges Vorurteil gefaked...


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> endlich was neunes für meine signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, meeeeins! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hey - bestimmt kaufen sie den Kindern WoW, damit sie mehr Zeit miteinander verbringen können.


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

@ Xiut : Der Makro-Generator ist ja mal was geiles ^^


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Switch reloaded trifft es IMMER auf den Punkt. Das ist ja das traurige..


----------



## Mr Marshmellow (2. Dezember 2009)

er sagt grad er könne gut arbeiten ... jo is juwe und schmied


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

x) Man woooow, die schenken sich Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Suess.


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> @ Xiut : Der Makro-Generator ist ja mal was geiles ^^




Danke =)  selbst gemacht aber nicht weiterentwickelt, wegen dem Feedback.(es sei unnötig)


----------



## Philipannormal (2. Dezember 2009)

Am besten find ich den Thomas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

Mr schrieb:


> er sagt grad er könne gut arbeiten ... jo is juwe und schmied



*prust* Ja, damit verdient man so 50 gold am Tag! Reicht für die Miete und ein Stack Honigminztee!


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Danke =)  selbst gemacht aber nicht weiterentwickelt, wegen dem Feedback.(es sei unnötig)


Hä? Wieso.. find die Idee super..


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Danke =) selbst gemacht aber nicht weiterentwickelt, wegen dem Feedback.(es sei unnötig)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso.. find die Idee super..



Finds auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Sie wollen Weihnachtssachen basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bestimmt nackte Nachtelfen mit Weihnachtsmuetzen.


----------



## Mr Marshmellow (2. Dezember 2009)

geil sie spielen das "krümelmonsterimkekstopfspiel-spiel" das hab ich auch ! =D


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Dezember 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Unfassbar, echt!




boah bis du spießig, ich finds lustig, die tut wenigstens was für ihre gilde und den raiderfolg, du geht bestimmt einfach off wenn dein haus brennt -.-


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso.. find die Idee super..



Jo mal schaun. Vielleicht mach ich den nochmal ganz neu und dann auch umfangreicher. Dann aber in den Weihnachtsferien oder kurz davor.

Aber Verbesserungsvorschläge und was der so können soll bitte als PM an mich =)


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Sie wollen Weihnachtssachen basteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ein Orc mit einer Weinachtsmütze is viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

Mr schrieb:


> geil sie spielen das "krümelmonsterimkekstopfspiel-spiel" das hab ich auch ! =D



wie gehtn das ?


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

COMPUTER IST AUS !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Sie wollen Weihnachtssachen basteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ROFL

Nee.. sicher kleine Krachbummflitzer! ^^


----------



## Philipannormal (2. Dezember 2009)

Thomas hat nen' bisschen was von Tom Cruise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Werbung - rauchen, cu soon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Nee.. sicher kleine Krachbummflitzer! ^^



Nein, sie bauen ZÜge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Dezember 2009)

Ach mensch, nun hab ich das Highlight verpasst, habe nur 1x Rechner gehört...

Hätte früher das hier sehen sollen, dann hätte ich den Teil mit WoW auch noch gesehen ^^

Ich schalt erst ein, wenn alles "happy" ist bzw. wird, laaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

Werbung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

P.S. Alex, wenn du's in richtigem Englisch willst, dann mach noch nen are vor striving for 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr Marshmellow (2. Dezember 2009)

[post="0"]wie gehtn das ?[/post]

müsst ich jezz nachlesen >.<


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Nein, sie bauen ZÜge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ^^ Dann bastel ich aber so einen roboter zerstörer ^^
die dinger nerven echt


----------



## Gerti (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass ihr wisst, dass das alles nur gestellt ist etc?


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr wisst, dass das alles nur gestellt ist etc?



Klar wissen wir das..


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr wisst, dass das alles nur gestellt ist etc?



Das ganze Leben ist das.. bzw.. wie war das.. The show must go on..


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr wisst, dass das alles nur gestellt ist etc?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein leben hat nun keinen sinn mehr! Danke !!!


----------



## Blutelfmann (2. Dezember 2009)

was is da den so passiert weil sie ja gesagt hat das der cpu aus wäre???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. Dezember 2009)

wenn man hier liest, weiß man ja genau was passiert xD

PS: ich schaus auch xd


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr wisst, dass das alles nur gestellt ist etc?


WAS?! EHRLICH?!

Ich dachte das wäre alles echt, du hasst meine kleine Welt zerstört!!

Nun hat das Fernsehn für mich keinen Sinn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> Ja ^^ Dann bastel ich aber so einen roboter zerstörer ^^
> die dinger nerven echt



Da muss ich jetzt an den XT denken.... "Nein nein nein nein nein nein nein! Böses Spielzeug!" Hach, ich liebe ihn..


----------



## dmix (2. Dezember 2009)

Ist die dicke Tine mit ihren 4 Wänden auch gestellt?

Super Nanny beste WoW Werbung forever!


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt an den XT denken.... "Nein nein nein nein nein nein nein! Böses Spielzeug!" Hach, ich liebe ihn..



^^ Den mag ich auch !


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Ist die dicke Tine mit ihren 4 Wänden auch gestellt?



i lol'd


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> ^^ Den mag ich auch !



Den hätte ich gern als Pet *träum* Um alle dummen Züge zu zerstampfen...


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Wo isn das Zitat her, weil das ist wirklich falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

> Stimmt: " Ey Mama heal mich mal","Fresse, mach nicht so viel Aggro", "Aber Papa tankt wie ein Blutelf","SO, für das Komentar darfst du jetzt nichtmehr den Endboss mit machen","Aber Papa","Schnauze, wir hollen jetzt Oma, die macht sowieso mehr dmg als du!"



das kommt aber ziemlich nah ran..


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt: " Ey Mama heal mich mal","Fresse, mach nicht so viel Aggro", "Aber Papa tankt wie ein Blutelf","SO, für das Komentar darfst du jetzt nichtmehr den Endboss mit machen","Aber Papa","Schnauze, wir hollen jetzt Oma, die macht sowieso mehr dmg als du!"


Wie das jeder im Signatur drin hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Den hätte ich gern als Pet *träum* Um alle dummen Züge zu zerstampfen...




Aber beim Spielzeughändler gibts doch eh so nen Zug-Zerstörer Roboter . Oder ?


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Gleich geht's weiter! Aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit 14 Jahren schneller als ein Computer - Das und mehr ab 22.15, bei uns in Stern TV!


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> Aber beim Spielzeughändler gibts doch eh so nen Zug-Zerstörer Roboter . Oder ?



... Echt? Zulang nicht mehr rein geschaut *lach*


----------



## dmix (2. Dezember 2009)

Die frage ist was für ein Rechner..


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> 1. this signature
> 2. warriors
> 3. are striving for
> 
> ...


und ein komma fehlt vor dem 'der'


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

So aus isses ^^ Weis wer ob sonst noch was" gutes " läuft ?


----------



## Mr Marshmellow (2. Dezember 2009)

Thomas hat ein wunderschönes und ultra stylisches Hemd an , kombiniert mit einem zeitgemäßen pollunder


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Okay, also ihr sagt, dass alles gestellt ist, aber wie erklaert ihr euch dann die Faelle, wo Kinder wirklich in Pflegefamilien gegeben werden oder ins Heim kommen?


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> ... Echt? Zulang nicht mehr rein geschaut *lach*



Nein ! Plastik ^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Dezember 2009)

Peter Zwegat kommt nun xD


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

OFFTOPIC GEFAHR!!!!!!

Bitte nicht über die nachfolgende Sendung reden sonst ist hier bestimmt gleich zu =(


----------



## dmix (2. Dezember 2009)

Vieleicht hat der auch wow...


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Dezember 2009)

Mr schrieb:


> Thomas hat ein wunderschönes und ultra stylisches Hemd an , kombiniert mit einem zeitgemäßen pollunder



tja er hat halt nen herz für kinder container überfallen^^


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

neuer Fred? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja ne, die zocken ja net xD


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Need switch Folge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Okay, also ihr sagt, dass alles gestellt ist, aber wie erklaert ihr euch dann die Faelle, wo Kinder wirklich in Pflegefamilien gegeben werden oder ins Heim kommen?



Du weißt das nicht das die Kinder wirklich da reingesteckt werden.
Warscheinlich ist das auch nur gestellt.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> Nein ! Plastik ^^



Mist. Ich wollte den aus HOlz!


----------



## Onico (2. Dezember 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mist. Ich wollte den aus HOlz!




Nein,nein,nein,nein,nein,nein,nein !


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Dezember 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Need switch Folge...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hey, der Typ mit der USB Kaffe Tasse war genial,

Hefte zum vollen Preis kaufen und 2 Tage später für den halben Preis verkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Switch ist einfach krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja, aber erzaehl mal dem kleinen Lukas, er soll aufm Bett rumhuepfen und Kleine Fot** rufen, das sind auch so Sachen, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob wirklich alles gestellt ist...


----------



## Foldred (2. Dezember 2009)

Schon lustig, dass wir alle nichts besseres zu tun haben als um uns Super Nanny zu unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Nanny ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja, sollten nochmehr Seiten dazukommen kann ich später meinen Kindern mal erzählen, dass ich dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foldred xD


----------



## Xiut (2. Dezember 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Vieleicht hat der auch wow...



Genau. Der Typ erklärt denen dann wie man nur mit dem AH schon Gold macht, da sie sonst die Reppkosten von den Raids nicht mehr zahlen können. ^^


----------



## jkalius (2. Dezember 2009)

vergesst cs vergesst cod4 das neue super sündenbock spiel es macht süchtig versucht amokläufe und ist an der wirtschaftskrise schuld wow
die antwort auf die nie gestellte frage


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Wartet mal ab.. bald kommt Patch 3.3 dann werden Mama und Papa ganz schnell rückfällig. Haha.. pwned by Blizz würd ich sagen.


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Dezember 2009)

Haben die kleinen eigentlich auch WoW gespielt oder wie?

Oder haben jetzt nur die Eltern?


Haben die sich eigentlich über WoW kennengelernet? xD


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Sabine's Hals ist so breit wie ihr Kopf.
> 
> Peter Zwegert VS Supper Nanny, who will win?


pff kommentarlos signatur korrigiert


btt: gibts die folge schon irgendwo online? der letzte boss von okami hinderte mich am schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Damien Maddox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJxkQgod4CE

Beste! xD


----------



## Mr Marshmellow (2. Dezember 2009)

grade kommt - world of warcraft - peter zwegert - world of warcraft- mit einem -world of warcraft- über spargel sprechenden -world of warcraft- Versager !


----------



## jkalius (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Blizzard VS Super Nanny, who will win?





11,5 mio spieler gegen die assis die sich son schrott reinziehen und glauben


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Blizzard VS Super Nanny, who will win?



Blizz.. eindeutig.. bzw bei Blizz fragen die sich sicher grad.. What the fu**? Super Nanny? What the fu** is it..


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNXNt-K-_f4 besser als das original!


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

http://rtl-now.rtl.de/nanny.php?container_...76&player=1

gefunden!


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Ja, das Paar hat die drei Kinder über WoW kennen gelernt.



Ja, die Kinder haben die Eltern adoptiert.


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Dezember 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ja, die Kinder haben die Eltern adoptiert.


Die KINDER haben die Eltern adoptiert?

Sinn? Oo


----------



## Katzensprung (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du's geschaut haettest wuesstest du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Die KINDER haben die Eltern adoptiert?
> 
> Sinn? Oo



Das war Ironie bezüglich der gestellten Scherzfrage... ^^ Schlecht verpackt, ich gebs zu.


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Humor? oO


Humor? Gib mal Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (2. Dezember 2009)

Haha =)

Als ich das gesehen habe..musste ich lachen.
Hab die nur einmal angeschaut, und gedacht..hmm, die spielen wohl zu 99% WoW.

Schon.. i-wie krank, wenn man das den Leuten ansieht. 

Mfg Noxi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Ich fands lustig, achja, geile Signatur hast du da!



Ach nee, echt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und danke. Wenigstens einer, der die hohe Kunst der Ironie begreift.


----------



## pnxdome (2. Dezember 2009)

dieses böse Spiel!
Böse Welt.
Wie kann Blizzard nur?! SOFORT Server abschalten...

Naja. Man muss im Leben halt Prioritäten setzen können.

In dem Falle -> Failed.


----------



## Linkchar (2. Dezember 2009)

*lach* Hab das auch eben gesehen xD aber die waren echt voll die suchtis schicken die Kinder raus zum spielen .... ALLEINE! Nur um zu zocken xD Echt Süchtig :-D Ich habe runtergeschraubt mit WoW und spiele nur noch am Wochenende und so ist das gut ^^

MFG Hendrik


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

ROFL.. die Frauentausch Folge pwned ja mal alles ^^


----------



## wow-michi (2. Dezember 2009)

kranke kacke mit sowas teilt man seine leidenschaft das wow-spielen^^


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

durch die gegend fliegen und blümchen einsammeln xD


----------



## Elishebat (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir die Sendung angesehen.

Es wurde eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht gegen WOW gehetzt. Das hatte ich am Anfang, als das erste Mal ein WOW-Screen im Bild war, anders erwartet. Letztendlich war bei der Mutter das Spielen eines der Probleme aber immerhin hat sie das selber erkannt und - genau wie ihr Freund -  die Konsequenzen daraus gezogen. Auch hätte es nach der Darstellung in der Sendung jede PC-Aktivität sein können.

Wir wollen uns nichts vormachen - treffen WOW und eine Person mit der passenden Persönlichkeit aufeinander, entsteht Sucht. Man kann sehr viel Zeit mit WOW zu bringen und wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, Grenzen zu ziehen, wirds halt kritisch. WOW eignet sich auch gut dazu, die Realität zu verdrängen. Und ich denke, dass ist da in der Familie passiert. Um so höher ist die Selbsteinsicht der Mutter zu bewerten. 

RTL war hier echt besser als erwartet.

LG, Eli


----------



## Don_ftw (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Stimmt: " Ey Mama heal mich mal","Fresse, mach nicht so viel Aggro", "Aber Papa tankt wie ein Blutelf","SO, für das Komentar darfst du jetzt nichtmehr den Endboss mit machen","Aber Papa","Schnauze, wir hollen jetzt Oma, die macht sowieso mehr dmg als du!"



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die Supernanny mal kommen sollte:
Zur Nanny: " Ich campe all the day in Strangethorn und PWNE Naps, das ist alles was ich den ganzen Tag über mache "


----------



## wow-michi (2. Dezember 2009)

wobei man auch sagen muss mit 2std. spielen is es in wow meist ncih getan deswegen werdens ohne raids auc hschonmal 4std an freinen tagen vll. mehr wie 6


----------



## Chillers (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> SILENCE, i'll kill you!




AhA! Achmed, the dead terrorist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Love him!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

super nanny fragt: 'Habt ihr denn heute schon dran gesessen?' 
zoom auf die pcs, wow charscreen
dacht ich mir: wenn sie jetzt nein sagen sind sie echt krank, wow im autostart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (2. Dezember 2009)

wow-michi schrieb:


> wobei man auch sagen muss mit 2std. spielen is es in wow meist ncih getan deswegen werdens ohne raids auc hschonmal 4std an freinen tagen vll. mehr wie 6


Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn. Man muss keine bestimmte Mindeszeit vor WOW verbringen.

LG, Eli


----------



## Phönix0092 (2. Dezember 2009)

juhu endlich durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akilonic (2. Dezember 2009)

wieso setzen die überhaupt kinder in die welt, wenn se eh nur nerven, in der zeit könnten se doch zocken... dann sollen die sich lieber 3 neue chars erstellen, die kann man wenigstens löschen, wenn man se nicht mehr braucht. solche leute versteh ich einfach nicht und durch solche beispiele wird sofort gefolgert, dass jeder wow-spieler genauso ist. das regt mich einfach nur tierisch auf!


----------



## The Paladin (2. Dezember 2009)

wieso setzen die überhaupt kinder in die welt, wenn se eh nur nerven, in der zeit könnten se doch zocken... dann sollen die sich lieber 3 neue chars erstellen, die kann man wenigstens löschen, wenn man se nicht mehr braucht. solche leute versteh ich einfach nicht und durch solche beispiele wird sofort gefolgert, dass jeder wow-spieler genauso ist. das regt mich einfach nur tierisch auf!

Ich begreife das nicht Akilonic. Bitte verständlich schreiben.


----------



## Seph018 (2. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> wieso setzen die überhaupt kinder in die welt, wenn se eh nur nerven, in der zeit könnten se doch zocken... dann sollen die sich lieber 3 neue chars erstellen, die kann man wenigstens löschen, wenn man se nicht mehr braucht. solche leute versteh ich einfach nicht und durch solche beispiele wird sofort gefolgert, dass jeder wow-spieler genauso ist. das regt mich einfach nur tierisch auf!
> 
> Ich begreife das nicht Akilonic. Bitte verständlich schreiben.



Is' das ein Scherz?


----------



## Foldred (2. Dezember 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Is' das ein Scherz?



Wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,Natürlich ist Blümchen Flücken wichtiger wie sich um die Kiddys zu kümmern
das versteht selbst die Super Nanny.

Wie man sieht und hört wurde dort sogar die Sucht zugegeben,....aber hey ist alles nur gestellt ?

MFG Sabrina


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Du glaubst auch alles was du siehst oder? Für dich ist auch die Salesch bestimmt nen richtiges Gericht oder? lol..

Sorry aber seid nicht so naiv.. das meiste was man sieht ist gestellt, das fängt schon bei so Sachen wie Haus im Glück an. Wobei das ja noch die eher "harmlosen" Dinge sind. Bekannten von mir haben sie das Haus in Frankfurt Zeilsheim renoviert.. das hat aber nicht wie in der Serie 5 Tage gedauert.. das Spiel hat 6 Wochen (!!!) gedauert. Glaube mir.. nichts ist so wie es scheint..


----------



## Foldred (2. Dezember 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch alles was du siehst oder? Für dich ist auch die Salesch bestimmt nen richtiges Gericht oder? lol..
> 
> Sorry aber seid nicht so naiv.. das meiste was man sieht ist gestellt, das fängt schon bei so Sachen wie Haus im Glück an. Wobei das ja noch die eher "harmlosen" Dinge sind. Bekannten von mir haben sie das Haus in Frankfurt Zeilsheim renoviert.. das hat aber nicht wie in der Serie 5 Tage gedauert.. das Spiel hat 6 Wochen (!!!) gedauert. Glaube mir.. nichts ist so wie es scheint..



So ist es. Ich sag nur "Zwei bei Kallwas" und verweise ---> http://www.verboten.to/zum-kotzen-2-bei-kalwass/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach zu krass


----------



## OberZicke82 (2. Dezember 2009)

Wieso sollte das bitte gestellt gewesen sein ? 

Und das es in der Serie nicht wirklich um die Sucht in Wow ging sondern um ganz was anderes sollte ja mal klar sein. 
Das sie wow spielt und sie sich damit in eine virtuelle welt geflüchtet hat weil sie mit ihren problemen ned klar kam dürfte auch jeder mitbekommen haben. Wäre es ein anderes spiel gewesen hättet ihr dann auch so einen aufriss darum gemacht? denk i wohl kaum


----------



## Foldred (2. Dezember 2009)

OberZicke82 schrieb:


> (...)
> Das sie wow spielt und sie sich damit in eine virtuelle welt geflüchtet hat weil sie mit ihren problemen ned klar kam dürfte auch jeder mitbekommen haben. Wäre es ein anderes spiel gewesen hättet ihr dann auch so einen aufriss darum gemacht? denk i wohl kaum



Nur weil man WoW spielt heißt das nicht, dass man mit seinen Problemen nicht klar kommt. Aber du hast recht. Hätten die Warhammer gespielt wär so ein Thread nie entstanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Auf sie bezogen mag das mit den Problemen stimmen. 

Foldred


----------



## Antigonos (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> ... Ne zeitlang galt bei mir auch mal .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fettes GZ leider habe ichs nicht geschnallt Rechner > Freundin galt bei mir zu lange nun ist Rechn er ohne Freundin angesagt. Leider hält der Rechner nicht warm und gibt keine Zuwenung... Nich zu ändern also Scheiß drauf
Wenigstens habe ich kein Fernseher wobei der mich nie so Einspannen täte wie WoW

mfG


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

OberZicke82 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das bitte gestellt gewesen sein ?
> 
> Und das es in der Serie nicht wirklich um die Sucht in Wow ging sondern um ganz was anderes sollte ja mal klar sein.
> Das sie wow spielt und sie sich damit in eine virtuelle welt geflüchtet hat weil sie mit ihren problemen ned klar kam dürfte auch jeder mitbekommen haben. Wäre es ein anderes spiel gewesen hättet ihr dann auch so einen aufriss darum gemacht? denk i wohl kaum




Wieso? Weil Fernsehen nun mal durch Einschaltquoten bestimmt wird und sich auch bezahlt. Kannst ja gerne mal nachfragen wie stark die Einschaltquote heute Explodiert ist bei RTL zu dieser Zeit.

Die ganze Sendung wurde heut den ganzen Tag auf RTL voll gehyped das auch der dümmste mitkriegt das in der Sendung WoW vor kommt und eine Familie die angeblich damit ein Sucht Problem hat. Oder meinst du es hätte irgendjemand interessiert wenn sie kein angebliches WoW Sucht Problem hätte? Richtig.. die Einschaltquoten wären um 3/4 geringer ausgefallen. Das WoW nur ganz kurz drin vor kam bestätigt es doch nur das die Folge mehr oder weniger gefaked ist bist auf die wirklichen Probleme die die Familie hat.

Der Frauentausch Link der hier gepostet wurde im Thread ist der beste Beweis mal wieder das man nicht alles im Fernsehen glauben sollte.. lest euch aber zu der Folge auch die Briefe durch. Damit ihr wisst wie die Realität aussieht.


----------



## Elishebat (2. Dezember 2009)

Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery...

1. Die Sendung wird jeden Mittwoch gehyped. Das Abendprogramm wird jeden Tag gehyped. Ist normal so.

2. Das WOW nicht so oft namentlich erwähnt wird, hat vor allem rechtliche Gründe. 

LG, Eli


----------



## Senseless6666 (2. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Bei der Super Nanny sind grad zwei World of Warcraft Spieler.
> 
> RTL
> 
> ...




Klar wer guckt bitte Supernanny..


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Dezember 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery...
> 
> 1. Die Sendung wird jeden Mittwoch gehyped. Das Abendprogramm wird jeden Tag gehyped. Ist normal so.
> 
> ...



Es wird erwähnt aber nicht wirklich "gehyped" und was die rechtlichen Gründe anbelangt.. die sind mir durchaus bewusst. Aber fakt ist sie haben es erwähnt. Man hätte es genau so gut aussen vor lassen können und sagen können das die Eltern PC Spielesüchtig sind. Was genau wäre ja egal gewesen..

Es ist und bleibt nen netter Quoten bringer.. nichts anderes.


----------



## Siilverberg (2. Dezember 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Klar wer guckt bitte Supernanny..



Schau doch auf die 12 Seiten, ich schätze die meisten haben nur angst das sie auch so seien könnten und versuchen das Runter zu spielen

ansonsten könnt ich mir nicht erklären warum leute auf ein so unwichtiges detail wie 2 Leute (oder 'Schauspieler wenn ihr wollt) die WoW so viel Wert geben ist das den wirklich so wichtig was andere über euch denken?


----------



## Zero-X (2. Dezember 2009)

War klar das welche aus unseren kreisen mal da landen.
Ich hab mich gefragt wann das wohl kommt, dachte schon früher.

Aber naja das es gleich solche extrem beispiele dran kommt ist blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Chillers (2. Dezember 2009)

Zero-X schrieb:


> War klar das welche aus unseren kreisen mal da landen.
> Ich hab mich gefragt wann das wohl kommt, dachte schon früher.
> 
> Aber naja das es gleich solche extrem beispiele dran kommt ist blöd gelaufen.


War doch klar, dass des ein Aufhänger wird.

Ist aktuell und man verwurschtet halt alles für die quote.

Und natürlich bekommen die Leute Geld, um sich zum Affen zu machen.
Nur übersehen sie die Folgen nicht.

Im Grunde ist es traurig, mir tuen die Teilnehmer solcher soaps nur leid.

Aber irgendwann ist eben jede/r ü 18 und sollte wissen, was getan werden muss-> oder eben nicht.

Selber schuld.


----------



## Pacster (3. Dezember 2009)

Chillers schrieb:


> War doch klar, dass des ein Aufhänger wird.
> 
> Ist aktuell und man verwurschtet halt alles für die quote.
> 
> ...



Jo, RTL sucht überall ständig per Zeitungsanzeigen nach willigen Opfern die sich in solchen Shows zum Affen machen und nicht verstehen das ihre Geltungssucht ausgenutzt wird. Leider sterben die Dummen nie aus...
Was ich allerdings schlimm finde, ist die Tatsache das RTL immer so tut als wären die Szenen aus dem realen Leben und nicht 10mal gedreht und aus dem Zusammenhang heraus geschnitten. Natürlich mag es auch solche Fälle geben....aber ebensogut könnte man auch Dr.House als Realityshow verkaufen....


----------



## Æragon (3. Dezember 2009)

hier der DirektLink: http://rtl-now.rtl.de/nanny.php?film_id=19...ason=9&na=1

xD vielleicht lesen die WoW-Spieler aus der Sendung ja auch grad hier und checken was sie eig für nen scheiß verzapfen xD 
tja für Kohle tuen manche alles
was mich interessieren würde was man für so nen Affenauftritt überhaupt gezahlt kriegt^^


----------



## Anburak-G (3. Dezember 2009)

Naja, TV und (vernünftige) Berichterstattung... lang, lang isses her^^


----------



## Uratak (3. Dezember 2009)

ich wollte das ganze erst kommentieren aber ich glaube mehr als "oh mein gott" bekommt man, wenn man alles gesehen hat nicht raus. hoffe einige drehen sich mal auf ihrem stuhl im kreis und schauen wie ihre wohnung ausschaut. denke so will und darf kein mensch bzw. sogar eine ganze familie enden.

edit: ob das jetzt ein einzelfall oder ein besonders schwerer fall war sei mal dahin gestellt - treffen kann es jeden. die welle ...


----------



## Finsterniss (3. Dezember 2009)

So nachdem ich hier alles gelesen habe, kann ich teilweise nur mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur schlagen. Ist einer von Euch Mutter oder Vater von WoW (Blizzard), ist WoW eine Art Glaubensrichtung geworden und Ihr Fanatische Anhänger?

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das hier jeder alt genug ist um das gesehene zu verstehen oder aber selbst Eltern.

Ich habe mir die Sendung angesehen und möchte mal ein wenig aufweisen. Als Vater von 4 Kindern hat mich diese Sendung mal wieder sehr auf die Palme gebracht.

Was bei denen falsch gelaufen ist, ist sicher nicht das sie WoW spielen. Aber WoW ermöglicht Ihnen die Flucht vor Ihren Problemen, im echten Leben nichts mehr geregelt bekommen und zack wird "Blümchen Pflücken" zu einer echten Heldentat. Jeder kennt das, wir sitzen am PC und bekommen es mal nicht mit wenn jemand was fragt, sicher wenn man konzentriert ist. Das sind alles Sachen die vertretbar sind, aber NICHT wenn Kinder im Spiel sind. Also wollen wir doch mal sehen was da los ist....


Die Mutter vollkommen überlastet nicht körperlich, sondern innerlich. Von den Männern im Stich gelassen, die Kinder nie wirklich gewollt aber dennoch bekommen. Er der Lebensgefährte, ein Mann den ich selbst nicht verantwortungsbewust nennen möchte.  Den Eindruck den hier einige hatten, die kleine Sarah wäre reifer wie die Eltern, trifft sogar zu. Wie diese Nanny schon sagte das Mädchen hat sich selbst in den Mutterposition für Ihre Geschwister bewegt. Was übrigens normal ist bei mehreren Kindern, wenn die Liebe der Eltern fehlt.

Mal um ein paar Zitate aus der Sendung zu nehmen....

Da sagt die Mutter "Kinder nerven mich" und unterteilt diese auch noch in belibtheitsgrade, sie sagt auch "Wenn ich Sarah umarme ist es, als würde ich einen Kühlschrank öffnen" (muss zugeben an der Stelle musste ich tief Luft holen).

Aber das ist ja nicht alles, der Mutter ist egal was Ihre älteste Tochter macht. Das der Mutter nicht die Alarmglocken angehen wenn sie die "Abneigung" der Kinder dem Freund gegenüber bemerkt, ist sehr traurig. Sie mögen Ihn, geben aber teilweise Ihm die Schuld an der Situation. Er hat nunmal WoW mitgebracht, das könnte jedes X beliebiges Spiel gewesen sein. Er sieht WoW als Zeitvertreib wenn nichts zu tun ist, ich musste lachen. Angesichts der Wohnsituation, also dem Chaos in den Zimmern, die Hygiene, Umgangston und dergleichen.

So nun habt Ihr bis hier her gelesen und denkt komische Dinge über mich, aber wenn ich nur einen zum Grübeln anregen konnte, habe ich mein Ziel erreicht.

Den jüngeren unter uns, schaut es Euch an und stellt Euch vor es wären Eure Eltern. An die älteren unter uns, stellt Euch vor, Ihr wärt die Eltern. Spätestens hier sollten alle aufhören dumm zu grinsen und sich über die Situation dieser Familie zu belustigen.

Sollten die beiden WoW Spielenden Eltern das hier auch lesen, reisst Euch zusammen, die Kinder gehen vor allem anderen und insbesondere vor irgendwelche Pixelhaufen.

In diesem Sinne eine gute Nacht allen.

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und beim Fund dieser, dürfen sie behalten werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stephaneagle (3. Dezember 2009)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das hier jeder alt genug ist um das gesehene zu verstehen oder aber selbst Eltern.




Das ist der richtige Gedanke. Liest du einfach mal die ersten sechs Seiten durch, findest du nur geistige Ausdünstungen..

Ein toller Post von dir, teile nahezu deine Meinung. Ich war auch erschrocken, denn was dort zu sehen war und vorallem was ein neun Jähriges Mädchen gesagt hat, ist eigentlich unvorstellbar. 

WoW zerstört nun mal das Leben einiger Menschen - dort sieht man es ziemlich deutlich an zweien.


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Was ich mich bei solchen Sachen immer interessiert ist:

*1.* Was, bei Zeus fettem Arsch, bewegt einen Mann dazu mit so einer Frau zusammen zu sein ?
- Aussehen: wohl nicht
- Charme, Intelligenz, Charakter: negativ
- Geld: nicht mal annähernd

*2.* Was, bei Zeus fettem Arsch, bewegt eine Frau dazu mit so einem Mann zusammen zu sein ?
- Aussehen: wohl nicht
- Charme, Intelligenz, Charakter: negativ
- Geld: nicht mal annähernd

WIE KANN MAN MIT SO EINER FRAU  SEX HABEN UND AUCH NOCH KINDER IN DIE WELT SETZEN !!

Deutschland sollte, wenn solche "Menschen" Kinder bekommen ihnen nicht auch noch eine Belohnung in Form von Hartz4 und Kindergeld geben, sondern ihnen sofort das Sorgerecht entziehen und mit Gefängnis o.ä. bestrafen.

*Es ist eine Schande dass hier Menschen, egal wie primitiv und verwahrlost sie sind, Kinder in beliebiger Menge zeugen dürfen*.

*3.* Wie lernen sich solche Primaten kennen, und vor allem: WO ?
läuft das wie bei den meisten ab, mit Kaffee trinken gehen, immer öfter was zusammen unternehmen, Gentleman sein ?
..und irgendwann festzustellen dass man jemanden gefunden hat mit dem man zusammenleben möchte.

Seit der Pubertät (und das ist lange her) versuche ich Frauen Gutes zu tun indem ich nett und freundlich bin. Scheinbar ist das aber nicht so wichtig in diesem Land, da man ja tagtäglich (TV und RL) die absoluten Urmenschen sieht die eine "Beziehung" führen.


Ach ja, damit dieser schöne Beitrag nicht untergeht und wenigstens ein bisserl geflame geht:

---- WAR JA KLAR DASS DIE BEIDEN ALLIES SIND --------------

so far


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Dezember 2009)

stephaneagle schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige Gedanke. Liest du einfach mal die ersten sechs Seiten durch, findest du nur geistige Ausdünstungen..
> 
> Ein toller Post von dir, teile nahezu deine Meinung. Ich war auch erschrocken, denn was dort zu sehen war und vorallem was ein neun Jähriges Mädchen gesagt hat, ist eigentlich unvorstellbar.
> 
> WoW zerstört nun mal das Leben einiger Menschen - dort sieht man es ziemlich deutlich an zweien.



Das mag vielleicht sein, aber solche Sendungen sind alles, nur nicht authentisch. Auch da gibt es Drehbücher, grobe Fäden. Die filmen nicht tagelang und 24 Stunden am Stück um ja alles mitzubekommen, was da passiert. Von daher würde ich den Inhalt nicht auf die Goldwaage werden. Wenn diese "Kühlschrank"-Aussage bei manchen Emotionen auslöst, dann haben die Macher ja ihr Ziel erreicht. Man soll über die Sendung sprechen, das sorgt dann für mehr Quote und höhere Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## MrBlaki (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei solchen Sachen immer interessiert ist:
> 
> *1.* Was, bei Zeus fettem Arsch, bewegt einen Mann dazu mit so einer Frau zusammen zu sein ?
> - Aussehen: wohl nicht
> ...



Ehm Schuldigung aber ein wenig *hust* lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, nur weil du die Person/en nicht annährend als attraktiv empfindest heisst es nicht das, dass die Regel ist ^^

Und nicht alle suchen einen intelligenten oder attraktiven Partner, nicht alle sehen das als Mindestmass das zu erfüllen gilt in einer Beziehung...

Wollt ich nur einmal sagen ^^

Mich nerven auf RTL die geilen Fake Sendungen wie Verdachtsfälle, Familien im Brennpunkt (eines davon kommt auf Pro 7 und nicht auf RTL, nur vergessen welche von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!)


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ehm Schuldigung aber ein wenig *hust* lächerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist wohl wahr, aber in diesem Fall sehe ich (so objektiv wie möglich), KEINEN Grund mit dieser Frau bzw. Mann zusammen zu sein.

Zu den Fake-Sendungen: 100% agree......allerdings habe ich in Foren schon gelesen dass es Leute gibt die darüber diskutieren ob "Familien im Brennpunkt" nun real oder Fake ist.

..und solche Leute sollten keine Kinder erziehen dürfen !!!


----------



## hirsiz (3. Dezember 2009)

sie lernen sich beim Online Spielen WOW kennen!!


----------



## hirsiz (3. Dezember 2009)

und noch was 90% von WOW Spielern sind Hässlich und Arbeitslos dazu noch Fett.
So und jetzt geh ich ins bett.


----------



## hirsiz (3. Dezember 2009)

das ist doch alles gespielt! Diese 9 Jähriges Mädchen redet schöner und klüger als ich ist das normal?


----------



## Atrophikus (3. Dezember 2009)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> So nachdem ich hier alles gelesen habe, kann ich teilweise nur mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur schlagen(...)




Komplette Zustimmung zu Deinem Posting. WoW ist für diese beiden bedauernswerten Inzestopfer nur ein Symptom und nicht die Ursache der familiären Notlage. Eigentlich ist da nicht die Super-Nanny sondern das Jugendamt nötig. Wer seine Kinder unter solchen Bedingungen dahinvegetieren läßt gehört enteignet und zwangssterilisiert. 

Ich bin selber Familienvater, meine Frau spielt ebenfalls WoW, wir haben eine kleine Tochter. (grade 1 Jahr alt). 
Niemals wird es passieren das 
a)wir beide zocken und sich keiner um das kind kümmert, 
b)wir die Rechner anschmeissen wenn der Haushalt nicht gemacht ist und
c)wir das Kind irgendwohin abschieben, nur damit wir online gehen können.

Das ich selber durchaus zu fanatisch bin was WoW angeht ist mir beim anschauen des Videos allerdings auch aufgefallen. Mein erster Gedanke als ich den Login-Screen bei Freund Filzlaus und seiner Transenfreundin gesehen habe: "Allies, war ja klar."

Die armen Kinder.

Nachtrag:


hirsiz schrieb:


> das ist doch alles gespielt! Diese 9 Jähriges Mädchen redet schöner und klüger als ich ist das normal?



Sollte Dir zu denken geben. Man kann sich nur doof stellen, das gegenteil funktioniert nicht.


----------



## nosmoke (3. Dezember 2009)

google ->   "RTL now" eingeben   erster link   da könnt ihr euch alle staffeln anglotzen

http://rtl-now.rtl.de/nanny.php?player=1&play_now=1

link zu der sendung  XD


----------



## Krimson (3. Dezember 2009)

naja süchtig sind die das merkt man kümmern sich ja um nix denke viele könn sich davon ne scheibe abschneiden den süchtig macht es allemal sieht man auch den den zwei, naja ich spiele auch nicht so viel und gehe z.b mit meiner Freundin ins kino usw und hock net vorm pc wenn dann nur mal 2 - 3 std mal auch 6 aber das meistens abends naja aber kann man mal sehn was wow aus einen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Turican (3. Dezember 2009)

nosmoke schrieb:


> google ->   "RTL now" eingeben   erster link   da könnt ihr euch alle staffeln anglotzen
> 
> http://rtl-now.rtl.de/nanny.php?player=1&play_now=1
> 
> link zu der sendung  XD



hat nichts mit Sucht zu tun.
Ohne WoW würden sie halt mit ner Büchse Bier den ganzen Tag RTL schaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man Kinder hat dann sollte man Zocken wenn sie nicht da sind und alles andere erledigt ist.
Das heisst für den Kerl das er sich wieder eine Arbeit sucht usw.
Wenn man keine Kinder hat dann sollte man erst spielen wenn alles andere erledigt ist.
Erst Hausaufgaben oder zur Arbeit gehen usw.
Wenn man Arbeitslos ist erst mal Arbeit suchen und dann weiter sehen ob man nach Einkaufen, Aufräumen usw. noch Zeit dazu hat.

Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## aluma1234 (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab Rapid gegen HsV geschaut 

Verdammt verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (3. Dezember 2009)

Das diese Sendungen "oft" verfälschte Tatsachen zeigen, ist allgemein bekannt. Was aber nicht gleich bedeutet, das solch Situationen nicht auftreten. Irgend jemand schrieb was von Quoten und über die Sendung reden, ein anderer schrieb einsichtig die Sucht nieder. Wenn eine Sendung dieses erreicht, sind die Qouten doch zweitrangig. Es hat jemand etwas eingesehen und andere haben darüber nachgedacht. Find ich gut. 

Zumal wir nicht abwertend über Quoten reden sollten, denn Quoten sind Geld und wir spielen alle ein Spiel von einer Firma die auf nichts anderes aus ist. Das ist nunmal Geschäft und alles was Zaster bringt, ist gern gesehn.


----------



## Mäuserich (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht obs schon gepostet wurde aber hier:Super-Nanny auf rtl-now könnt ihr euch die Folge bis zur Ausstrahlung der nächsten kostenlos ansehen.

Werd es mir heute abend auf jeden Fall anschauen, gibt bestimmt gut was zu lachen *händereib* (wie in 99% aller anderen WoW-Suchti Reportagen/Beiträge/Dokus/etc. auch).


----------



## Uratak (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei solchen Sachen immer interessiert ist:
> 
> *1.* Was, bei Zeus fettem Arsch, bewegt einen Mann dazu mit so einer Frau zusammen zu sein ?
> - Aussehen: wohl nicht
> ...



Eine einfache Frage: Wer hat Dich dazu berechtigt über die Würde anderer Menschen zu richten?

Nun meine 20 Cent zu Deinem Beitrag:

In der Schule lernt man es. Im Alltag spricht man drüber. Alle reden von "sowas passiert nie wieder" - Du und Aktionen wie "Die Welle" zeigen jedoch, dass der Mensch einen Scheiß lernt. Ich stimme Dir zu, dass das was dort passiert ist, einfach unverantwortlich ist. Ich stimme Dir zu, dass der Staat dort längst hätte eingreifen müssen - allerdings als Helfende Funktion - einen kompetenten Menschen hinschicken, der die Familie betreut. Man fragt sich - Wo sind die kompetenten Lehrer der Kinder?

Wieder einmal hat sich gezeigt warum ich zum Glück an der Wahl teilgenommen habe - nicht weil mir an einer Partei was liegt, sondern damit solche Menschen, Menschen mit Deiner Ansicht nicht Gesetze machen dürfen. Du kannst doch nicht einfach Leben aussortieren, nur weil sie unfähig sind es alleine zu führen. Im übrigen einer der Punkte die uns von den meißten Tieren unterscheidet.

Am Besten wir drehen direkt allen Koma Patienten den Saft ab - lohnt sich eh nicht mehr. Behinderte Menschen, wie das Wort schon sagt "behindern" die "normalen" Menschen im Alltag eh nur - also direkt weg damit. Ein IQ von unter 160? Ne mein Freund, Du musst Dich hier mal kurz auf den Stuhl setzen. Nicht alles wie es heutzutage läuft mag richtig sein - Dein "Weg" ist aber alles andere als eine Alternative. Du solltest Deinen geistigen Zustand mal bitte prüfen lassen. Wobei - hey wir hätten wieder neue Arbeitsplätze! ... traurig & arm.

Edit: Eigentlich sollte man auf so einen Scheiß garnicht eingehen - aber die Hoffnung ist immer da, einen Menschen wach zu rütteln. Meißt leider ohne Erfolg. Also wirf Du mal den ersten Stein ...


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

ich fand den beitrag von leonardot spitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (3. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich fand den beitrag von leonardot spitze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst als Ironie nicht witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (3. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich fand den beitrag von leonardot spitze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe mal nur wegen dem Endkommentar "Klar das sie Allis sind".

Der Rest ist ja wohl sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nur wegen dem Endkommentar "Klar das sie Allis sind".
> 
> Der Rest ist ja wohl sehr grenzwertig.



sehr grenzwertig, ab und zu eine zehenspitze über die grenze gesetzt

so soll es sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (3. Dezember 2009)

Ohh,man ich habs versucht mir gerade anzugucken aber es ging einfach nicht nach 2Minuten war schluss!
Diese dummen,ich nenne sie mal Kommerz-Sendungen sind ka wie ich das sagen soll.... unter meinem
Niveau triffts vllt. .... Ich kanns mir einfach nicht angucken wird wohl auch der Grund sein warum ich zu
95% gar kein TV mehr gucke da ja nur noch so etwas im Programm ist. TV - RIP ~2003 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Eine einfache Frage: Wer hat Dich dazu berechtigt über die Würde anderer Menschen zu richten?
> 
> Nun meine 20 Cent zu Deinem Beitrag:
> 
> ...



Eine einfache Frage: Wer hat Dich dazu berechtigt über den geistigen Zustand anderer Menschen zu richten?

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist dass hier einiges schief läuft.
Jeder darf Kinder in die Welt setzen, soweit so gut. Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung das gerade die etwas (wie soll ich es nennen ohne dass ich gleich als Nazi bezeichnet werde ?) "einfachen" Menschen immer die meisten Kinder haben. (Bevor es wieder los geht..ja es gibt auch verantwortungsvolle Eltern mit vielen Kindern).

Mit einfach ist in diesem Fall gemeint: arbeitslos, ohne Ausbildung, ohne Geld, ohne Verstand für die Welt da draussen

Wie kann man wenn man arbeitslos ist und Hartz4 bekommt auch nur ernsthaft daran denken auch nur ein Kind zu zeugen.
Aber klar, es gibt ja alle mögliche Unterstützung vom Staat.

Nach meinem Studium hatte ich eine Zeit in der ich keinen Pfennig mehr in der Tasche hatte. Also ab zum Sozialamt.
Dort wurde ich behandelt wie ein Idiot der auf Schmarotzer macht. Im Endeffekt habe ich keinen Pfennig bekommen.
Es gibt schon einen Grund warum ich sauer auf diese Leute und auch auf gewisse Gesetze bin.
Eine Bekannte von mir hat 4 Kinder von 4 verschiedenen Vätern.
Mal abgesehen von 4x Unterhalt bekommt Sie Ihre riesige Wohnung bezahlt, Kindergeld, Benzingeld..usw.
Unterm Strich sind das ungefähr 3000 € mehr als ich bekomme. Wohlgemerkt habe ich studiert und immer brav gearbeitet und wie ich denke meinen Job auch immer gut gemacht.

Zum Thema Behinderte und Komapatienten: Da frage ich Dich mal was. Wie kommst Du darauf dass ich diese Meinung habe ? Ich habe lange Zeit in Behindertenheimen und Krankenhäusern gearbeitet (Nein, nicht Zivildienst) und ich weiss zu diesem Thema eventuell mehr als Du.
Sicher sollte man Aussehen nicht als Kriterium sehen (Sorry wenn das so rüberkam).

Es ist eine Frechheit dass solche Leute wie die zwei besagten WOW-Fans aus dem Beitrag ohne Strafe davonkommen.
Warum müssen Fachleute ihre wertvolle Zeit verbraten ?
Warum müssen Kinder so aufwachsen nur weil ihre Eltern Dumm, JA DUMM, sind ?
Warum gibt der Staat ihnen kompromisslos Geld damit Sie weiter ihren seltsamen Hobbies nachgehen (ich meine hier eher Hobbies wie Saufen usw.)
Warum wird hier nicht einfach das Sorgerecht entzogen ? 

Das hat nichts mit "Der Welle" oder faschistoiden Gedankengut zu tun, sondern einfach mit der Zukunft der Kinder.

*Dieses Land schickt Leute ins Gefängnis weil sie mal einen Joint geraucht haben aber bezahlt Geld für eine Familie die 3 Kinder auf dem Gewissen hat.*

Was stimmt hier also nicht ?

by the way: mit der Aussage " Du solltest mal Deinen geistigen Zustand überprüfen lassen" hebst Du Dich nicht wirklich von den Leuten ab die Du kritisierst.

....nichts persönliches !!

So und jetzt: FLAME IT ON THE BOOGIE !!!


----------



## xx-elf (3. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> sehr grenzwertig, ab und zu eine zehenspitze über die grenze gesetzt
> 
> so soll es sein
> 
> ...



Und wer darf entscheiden ob er/sie Kinder haben darf? Die tollen Herren/Frauen Psychologe, die auch perfekt vorhersagen ob Kinderschänder rückfällig werden?

Und denkst du das würde dabei bleiben?

Und wenn eine Frau schwanger wird und z.B. ihr Mann sie verlässt ist sie auch auf Hartz 4 angewiesen, dann auch Knast ??

Tut mir leid, der Text hat Humor aber der Inhalt ist Mist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ich stimme ihm zu das der Staat mehr tun muss, aber bitte keine "Geburtsverbote" und Knast...


----------



## -Baru- (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen möchte ist dass hier einiges schief läuft.
> Jeder darf Kinder in die Welt setzen, soweit so gut. Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung das gerade die etwas (wie soll ich es nennen ohne dass ich gleich als Nazi bezeichnet werde ?) "einfachen" Menschen immer die meisten Kinder haben. (Bevor es wieder los geht..ja es gibt auch verantwortungsvolle Eltern mit vielen Kindern).



Ich glaube der Film "Idiocracy" wäre was für Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (3. Dezember 2009)

Naja, hab gedacht Deutschland stirbt aus...da müssen halt auch primitive Kinder her, hab gehört es soll immer weniger Handwerker und Bauarbeiter geben....


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Naja, hab gedacht Deutschland stirbt aus...da müssen halt auch primitive Kinder her, hab gehört es soll immer weniger Handwerker und Bauarbeiter geben....



oh jetzt werden die flames kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


handwerker und bauarbeiter als allgemein primitv bezeichnen

das wird spannend
*platz nehmen, gebannt mit offenem mund und glubschaugen auf das kommende warten*
oder wars nur ironie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ xx-elf die alte diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (3. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> @ xx-elf die alte diskussion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut mir Leid bin Diskussionssüchtig, gibts da ne Studie drüber? :3


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Deutschland sollte, wenn solche "Menschen" Kinder bekommen ihnen nicht auch noch eine Belohnung in Form von Hartz4 und Kindergeld geben, sondern ihnen sofort das Sorgerecht entziehen und mit Gefängnis o.ä. bestrafen.



Es gibt es etwas, das sogar noch unteräglicher ist, als die Zustände in dieser Familie....
und das ist dein hirnloses Geschwafel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid bin Diskussionssüchtig, gibts da ne Studie drüber? :3



über das paarungsverhalten von arbeitslosen?
das niveau der erziehung von wow-eltern und mögiche eingriffe des sozialstaates?

keine ahnung, ich mach mich mal an die arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Drei ungewollte Kinder und ...



Hätten sie mehr online gespielt. hätten sie jetzt weniger Probleme ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kommt halt immer auf den Standpunkt an.


----------



## xx-elf (3. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> über das paarungsverhalten von arbeitslosen?
> das niveau der erziehung von wow-eltern und mögiche eingriffe des sozialstaates?
> 
> keine ahnung, ich mach mich mal an die arbeit
> ...



Ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich, ich schreibe grad von der Arbeit ^^

Wenn du sie gefunden hast mach nen Thread auf :3


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich, ich schreibe grad von der Arbeit ^^
> 
> Wenn du sie gefunden hast mach nen Thread auf :3



das arbeit war auf die suche nach einer studie gemeint
immer diese missverständnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

...alle hassen mich jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde mich bei Britt bewerben


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> ...alle hassen mich jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na hallöle, 

ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und möchte zu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei solchen Sachen immer interessiert ist:
> 
> *1.* Was, bei Zeus fettem Arsch, bewegt einen Mann dazu mit so einer Frau zusammen zu sein ?



Nun, ich habe die Sendung nicht gesehen, aber diese Frage ist doch einfach zu beantworten, wenn Du in den "Spiegel" schaust, denn offenbar finden auch Menschen mit Deinem geistigen... äh... Niveau eine Partnerin. Meist auf dem gleichen geistigen... äh... "Niveau", weil ansonsten wird es schwer, solchen geistigen Dünnschiss zu ertragen. 

Eventuell zeugt ihr dann sogar Kinder; mit viel Pech bekommen diese dann die "besten" genetischen Anlagen vererbt und wachsen mit Stammtischparolen auf, die schon seit der frühen Nachkriegszeit aus der Mode gekommen sein sollten (aber wer sagt denn, daß die Leute lernen bzw. nicht längst eigentlich ad acta gelegte "Argumente" wieder und wieder aufgreifen - dieses Forum gibt davon ja beredtes Zeugnis). Fertig ist die nächste "Intelligenzbestie" und Forentroll, der uns mit den ewig gleichem Genöle auch in Zukunft ganz in der Art seines Papas auf die Nerven geht.

Deshalb: Sei so gut und beherzige den eigenen Rat: Nicht fortpflanzen! Allerdings wird das auf taube Ohren stoßen: Menschen, die Deine Meinung vertreten, glauben grundsätzlich, sie wären die "Stütze der Gesellschaft" und dürften das.

Edit: Und wenn ich sehe, daß mein Nachfolgeposter gleich mal ein unnötiges Fullquote (offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung, wie man sich in Foren verhält - und wohl auch kein Interesse daran) sein "Ack!" zu diesem Auswurf schreibt, dann kannst Du sehr stolz auf Deine "Zustimmer" sein.


----------



## Frek01 (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei solchen Sachen immer interessiert ist:
> 
> *1.* Was, bei Zeus fettem Arsch, bewegt einen Mann dazu mit so einer Frau zusammen zu sein ?
> - Aussehen: wohl nicht
> ...


zwar hart formuliert aber im Endeffekt stimm ich dir zu


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habs mir vorhin als Wiederholung auf RTL Now angeschaut und wenn man Ehrlich ist, es ist wirklich erschreckend wie die Eltern am anfang drauf waren.  Ob das ganze nun Gestellt ist oder nicht können wir an diese stelle ausklammern ist genau so wie die eine "Frauentausch" Geschichte mit der einen WoW Family und da wissen wir ja dass es auch "Gestellt ist".

Trotzdem sollte jeder der das Belächelt mal wirklich nachdenken und kann Froh sein dass ihm Sowas nicht passieren kann weil er/sie weis das die Familie einem doch wichtiger wie ein Computerspiel istl.

Ich denke hier gibt es genug Väter/Mütter die wissen das die Familie nunmal vor geht und wenn der Sohnemann Fahrrad fahren lernen möchte dann beschäftigt man sich mit ihm und schiebt ihn nicht ab weil 20 Idioten nem Ball hinterher rennen.


mfg


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe die Sendung nicht gesehen, aber diese Frage ist doch einfach zu beantworten, wenn Du in den "Spiegel" schaust, denn offenbar finden auch Menschen mit Deinem geistigen... äh... Niveau eine Partnerin. Meist auf dem gleichen geistigen... äh... "Niveau", weil ansonsten wird es schwer, solchen geistigen Dünnschiss zu ertragen.
> 
> Eventuell zeugt ihr dann sogar Kinder; mit viel Pech bekommen diese dann die "besten" genetischen Anlagen vererbt und wachsen mit Stammtischparolen auf, die schon seit der frühen Nachkriegszeit aus der Mode gekommen sein sollten (aber wer sagt denn, daß die Leute lernen bzw. nicht längst eigentlich ad acta gelegte "Argumente" wieder und wieder aufgreifen - dieses Forum gibt davon ja beredtes Zeugnis). Fertig ist die nächste "Intelligenzbestie" und Forentroll, der uns mit den ewig gleichem Genöle auch in Zukunft ganz in der Art seines Papas auf die Nerven geht.
> 
> ...



Es geht mir nicht in den Kopf wie man ungewollt 3 Kinder bekommen kann.....

aber dafür habe ich ja auch, wie Du ja schon richtig erkannt hast, kein geistiges Niveau. Intelligenten Menschen wie Dir kann sowas ja zum Glück nicht passieren.

Also beherzige meinen Rat und pflanze dich ganz ganz ganz oft fort damit wir nur noch so schlaue Menschen wie Dich auf der Welt haben.

Das war: eine sinnlose Antwort auf einen sinnlosen post...klingt komisch, ist aber so...sagt der Erklärbär


----------



## Mindadar (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht in den Kopf wie man ungewollt 3 Kinder bekommen kann.....



Frag ich mich auch seit gestern. 3 Ungewollte Kinder? ich mein WTF kondome und so? 
naja am ende wars ja wie im märchen ^^ Ente gut alles gut und so....trotzdem tun mir die kinner leid weil ich wette die mutter fliegt wieder durch nordend und farmt kräuter tagsüber :>


----------



## Uratak (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Eine einfache Frage: Wer hat Dich dazu berechtigt über den geistigen Zustand anderer Menschen zu richten?
> 
> Was ich damit sagen möchte ist dass hier einiges schief läuft.
> Jeder darf Kinder in die Welt setzen, soweit so gut. Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung das gerade die etwas (wie soll ich es nennen ohne dass ich gleich als Nazi bezeichnet werde ?) "einfachen" Menschen immer die meisten Kinder haben. (Bevor es wieder los geht..ja es gibt auch verantwortungsvolle Eltern mit vielen Kindern).
> ...



Also gut. Du möchtest als im Grundgesetz einführen, dass Menschen die einen sozialen schwachen Standfuß haben, keine Kinder mehr zeugen dürfen? Die Ursache dafür spielt dabei keine Rolle? Du bist eine arme Sau! Ich glaub ich muss meinen "Rat" Dich mal zu untersuchen lassen in "Lass Dich mal untersuchen" ändern.

Du redest von der Zukunft der Kinder? Muss ein Kind die Konsequenzen tragen, für das in Deinen Augen "Versagen" der Eltern? Dürfen Deutsche keine Kinder mehr bekommen, weil sie gezeigt haben zu was sie fähig sind? Sollte man in Afrika direkt alle am nächsten Baum aufhängen, weil sie in die "Dritte Welt" geboren werden? Möchtest Du in Südamerika die Knöpfe drücken? Asien? Europa? Scheiße man - hast Du Dir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht was Du da forderst?

Glaubst Du die Welt von allen Arbeitslosen befreit wäre eine bessere? Glaubst Du, dass "Dumme Menschen" nur "Dumme Kinder" bekommen? Wir leben zum Glück nicht in einer Zeit, in der Maschienen die Aufgaben von diversen Arbeitskräften übernehmen. Wir fordern als Käufer ja auch nicht immer geringere Kosten von allen Waren und die Etage ganz oben will im Gegenzug auch nicht immer mehr Geld. Nun denk mal bitte 50 Cent weiter, wohin das führt.

Wir leben in einem Staat voller Wohlstand. Keiner muss frieren. Keiner muss hungern. Als Folge davon stumpfen die Menschen ab - sogar die "Spezialisten" aus Fachbereichen wie "Lehrer" versagen an der "Erziehung". Was soll man machen bevor man Kinder bekommt? Muss man als Eltern erst ein Studienlehrgang belegen und einen "Führerschein" erwerben? Möchtest DU den Kindern ihre Eltern wegnehmen. Ist Dir mal aufgefallen, dass die kleine 9 Jährige ihre Mutter liebt obwohl sie ihr schon mehrfach gesagt und gezeigt hat, dass sie sie nicht liebt?
Gewisse Gesetze haben uns dahin geführt wo wir jetzt stehen. Wie viele Fälle es an Kindestötungen usw. gibt die eigentlich im so tollen System untergehen, muss ich Dir denke ich nicht sagen. Wo das ganze Geld bleibt sollte Dir nach der Wirtschaftskrise bekannt sein - wir machen aber genau da wieder weiter. Natürlich ist jeder Mensch für sich und seine Familie zuständig und im Mittelalter wäre eine Familie ohne starken Standfuß wohl einfach zu Grunde gegangen. Wir sind aber in einem Land in dem es anders läuft.

Mal ein Beispiel:
Wenn Du (Staat) einem "Penner" (Arbeitsloser) in der Stadt 3 Euro in den Becher (Hartz IV) wirfst, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass er Abends losdüst und sich 3 Bier holt. Wolltest Du das damit bezwecken? Wenn Du ihm aber für 99 Cent einen Cafe to GO besorgst und für 2 Euro ein belegtes Brötchen - kommt das Deinem Ziel zu helfen wohl etwas näher?

Überleg mal was ich damit sagen wollte und wende das mal auf Deutschland an. So einfach wie es da oben klingt ist es 100% nicht und es gibt auch hier sicherlich einige Gesichtspunkte die vielleicht zweifelhaft sind aber vermutlich besser als blind Geld an Leute zu verteilen wo man ggf. von ausgehen muss, dass Sie es für Rotz ausgeben, den man nicht bezwecken wollte.

Um Dich zu beruhigen - das mit den "Behinderten" war einfach nur überspitzt um Dir aufzuzeigen wie weit das ganze dann vermutlich geht. Zeigt uns ja die Geschichte.

Was die Gestze angeht - die müssen nunmal gemacht werden. Es gibt Regeln die dem einen gefallen und der andere heult rum. Selbst in WoW. Siehe Random Raid Lootverteilung. Nur völlig ohne Gesetze kommt keiner aus. In Deutschlad gibt es zum Glück oder leider (je nach Ansicht) kein Gesetz, dass ein Geburtenrecht beinhaltet.


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Also gut. Du möchtest als im Grundgesetz einführen, dass Menschen die einen sozialen schwachen Standfuß haben, keine Kinder mehr zeugen dürfen? Die Ursache dafür spielt dabei keine Rolle? Du bist eine arme Sau! Ich glaub ich muss meinen "Rat" Dich mal zu untersuchen lassen in "Lass Dich mal untersuchen" ändern.
> 
> Du redest von der Zukunft der Kinder? Muss ein Kind die Konsequenzen tragen, für das in Deinen Augen "Versagen" der Eltern? Dürfen Deutsche keine Kinder mehr bekommen, weil sie gezeigt haben zu was sie fähig sind? Sollte man in Afrika direkt alle am nächsten Baum aufhängen, weil sie in die "Dritte Welt" geboren werden? Möchtest Du in Südamerika die Knöpfe drücken? Asien? Europa? Scheiße man - hast Du Dir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht was Du da forderst?
> 
> ...



Nein, ich habe nie geschrieben das irgendjemand keine Kinder mehr haben darf.
Das Problem, finde ich, sind diejenigen die schon Hartz4 bekommen (und keine Aussicht auf Besserung haben) einfach nicht NOCH ein oder zwei Kinder in die Welt setzen sollten.
Wenn man einen Vertrag unterschreibt der einen zu Zahlungen verpflichtet und man während der Unterzeichnug weiss dass man eigentlich kein Geld dafür hat, ist das Betrug.
Wenn man vom Staat lebt und fröhlich weiter Kinder zeugt wird das mit Geld vom Staat belohnt. Das ist das Problem.
Und für Betrug kommt man numal in den Knast.
So war das gemeint, leider haben das ca. 95 Prozent der Leute hier falsch verstanden als ich von Gefängnis geredet habe und es dann zum Teil recht dumm ausgeschmückt.
Ich hab auch nie von Geburtenrecht geredet.
Das was Du schreibst ist richtig. Ich zum Beispiel behaupte nicht so schlecht zu verdienen. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung dass es zuwenig ist um ein Kind gut durch seine ersten Jahre zu bringen. Deshalb habe ich auch keins. Und es war auch kein Problem das zu verhindern.
P.S. das mit dem Becher ist ein gutes Beispiel. Leider wirft der Staat das Geld in genau diesen Becher und kauft den Leuten eben keinen Kaffe und keine Semmel.
Soweit ich weiss bekommt man das Geld überwiesen und keiner überprüft wofür die Leute es dann ausgeben.
Und wenn dann mal der Ansatz mit Essensgutscheinen kommt, dann sind die Hartz4-Empfänger die ersten die schreien weil sie kein bares mehr sehen...

Aber danke für die Kritik (ist im Gegensatz zu den meisten Antworten hier wenigstens konstruktive Kritik)


----------



## Rudall (3. Dezember 2009)

wenn ihr glaubt der beitrag auf rtl wäre alles, dann hat bild.de jetzt die nächste schlagzeile für euch:

"Super Nanny" kämpft gegen Computersucht!

Problemeltern war "World of Warcraft" wichtiger als Kinder

Mich überrascht lediglich, dass sich der Artikel mehr über die Eltern auslässt, als über WoW.

Es ist traurig solche Menschen zu sehen, aber Kathi Saalfrank wird es schon wieder richten. 

/ironie off


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Dezember 2009)

wie gut dass wir unser kabelfernsehen gekündigt haben. solch ein stuss hält doch keiner aus was dort abläuft in der kiste.


----------



## Meredithe (3. Dezember 2009)

Ach du schande, 
schau mir das grad im internet an...

Erstmal der Satz "Mama, warum weinst du? ...Ach scheiß egal" oO das hat mich schon schockiert ^^

Und dann kommt "Die Familie blalblafsl in Husum" ... da könnt ich mal vorbei schauen, is ne viertel stunde von hier weg *grins* ^^


Aber mal im ernst, wenn man nur nen bisschen verantwortungsbewusstsein hat, dann wird man wow zurückstellen können, für die kinder!
Ich bekomm jetzt im Ende Februar eine Tochter und kann mir nicht vorstellen WoW über die kleine zu stellen... unmöglich soetwas...

Tante Edit will noch sagen: Sowelchen sollte man verbieten Kinder in die Welt zu setzen...!


----------



## Uratak (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe nie geschrieben das irgendjemand keine Kinder mehr haben darf.
> Das Problem, finde ich, sind diejenigen die schon Hartz4 bekommen (und keine Aussicht auf Besserung haben) einfach nicht NOCH ein oder zwei Kinder in die Welt setzen sollten.
> Wenn man einen Vertrag unterschreibt der einen zu Zahlungen verpflichtet und man während der Unterzeichnug weiss dass man eigentlich kein Geld dafür hat, ist das Betrug.
> Wenn man vom Staat lebt und fröhlich weiter Kinder zeugt wird das mit Geld vom Staat belohnt. Das ist das Problem.
> ...



Ich muss Dir in dem Punkt Recht geben, dass das mit dem Kindergeld falsch läuft bei einigen Familien. Vermutlich gibt es wirklich Leute, die nur auf das Kindergeld aus sind um sich selber einen Lebensstandart zu sichern, den sie sich vermutlich nicht mehr leisten können und das dan auf Kosten der Gesundheit der Kinder - womit wir bei dem Cafe2Go und dem Brötchen wären.
*in Gedanken schweif* Ich hatte mal in meiner Ausbildungszeit eine Mitbewohnerin in unserem Wohnheim, die mit 19 folgenden Satz gebracht hat: "Nach der Ausbildung such ich mir nen Typen der mich schwängert, damit ich nicht arbeiten muss!". Denke dazu braucht man nicht viel zu sagen. Es gibt genug Menschen (Männer & Frauen) die vermutlich so denken und der Staat unterstüzt das indirekt. Man möchte kurz erwähnen, dass damals Wahlen waren und auf einen Satz mit "die roten" kam die Frage von ihr "Ist 96 in der Politik?" - Gott waren das geile Zeiten ... . Was aus ihr geworden ist, weis ich (leider grad) nicht.


----------



## Stancer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs zwar nicht gesehen aber wenn ihr euch fragt "Wie kann man so doof sein?" so müsst ihr bedenken, das es nunmal auch Menschen deutlich unterhalb des Bildungsdurchschnitts gibt. Ihr dürft nicht von euch selbst ausgehen, schon gar nicht wenn ihr einen sehr hohen Bildungsstand habt (Studiert).

Gebildete Menschen berücksichtigen viele Faktoren und machen sich über sich und ihre Umwelt Gedanken. Ungebildete "Leben" einfach nur und machen sich keine Gedanken. Die Wahrnehmung ist bei diesen Menschen anders, man kann es unbekümmert nennen.


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ich muss Dir in dem Punkt Recht geben, dass das mit dem Kindergeld falsch läuft bei einigen Familien. Vermutlich gibt es wirklich Leute, die nur auf das Kindergeld aus sind um sich selber einen Lebensstandart zu sichern, den sie sich vermutlich nicht mehr leisten können und das dan auf Kosten der Gesundheit der Kinder - womit wir bei dem Cafe2Go und dem Brötchen wären.
> *in Gedanken schweif* Ich hatte mal in meiner Ausbildungszeit eine Mitbewohnerin in unserem Wohnheim, die mit 19 folgenden Satz gebracht hat: "Nach der Ausbildung such ich mir nen Typen der mich schwängert, damit ich nicht arbeiten muss!". Denke dazu braucht man nicht viel zu sagen. Es gibt genug Menschen (Männer & Frauen) die vermutlich so denken und der Staat unterstüzt das indirekt. Man möchte kurz erwähnen, dass damals Wahlen waren und auf einen Satz mit "die roten" kam die Frage von ihr "Ist 96 in der Politik?" - Gott waren das geile Zeiten ... . Was aus ihr geworden ist, weis ich (leider grad) nicht.


 ...vermutlich wirst Du Sie in einer der nächsten Nanny-Folgen wiedersehen^^
Nein Spass !

Aber das ist es. Wie gesagt, meine Bekannte macht das seit Jahren schon fast professionell. 4x Unterhalt und jede Menge Geld vom Staat. Die lebt in Saus und Braus. Was Sie im Monat aufs Konto bekommt, davon kann ich nur träumen.
Und sie denkt nichtmal im Traum daran, das ihr Verhalten nicht richtig ist. Gegenüber denen die arbeiten, gegenüber den Kindern.
Sie allerdings investiert das Geld nicht etwa in die Kinder sondern ist eigentlich nur auf Parties während ihre Eltern und die "Väter" auf ihre Kinder aufpassen.

Und da muss mir doch ein bisserl Kritik erlaubt sein, wenn man bedenkt dass ca. 45% von meinem Brutto u.a. genau für diese Leute draufgeht.


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Dezember 2009)

puh, zum Glück ist dieser Kelch an mir vorüber gegangen 
Wie kann man sich nur solch einen Scheiss angucken?
Ihr seid Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvolo83 (3. Dezember 2009)

Wer es gestern verpasst hat, hier zum nachlesen:

Katharina Saalfrank gewinnt gegen Computerspiel
(hat was von Chuck Norris)

Und zum Schluss noch die Weisheit des Tages:

Thomas: „Ich glaube, dass wir die Fehler gemacht haben und nicht die Kinder.“


----------



## Super PePe (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Eine einfache Frage: Wer hat Dich dazu berechtigt über den geistigen Zustand anderer Menschen zu richten?
> 
> Was ich damit sagen möchte ist dass hier einiges schief läuft.
> Jeder darf Kinder in die Welt setzen, soweit so gut. Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung das gerade die etwas (wie soll ich es nennen ohne dass ich gleich als Nazi bezeichnet werde ?) "einfachen" Menschen immer die meisten Kinder haben. (Bevor es wieder los geht..ja es gibt auch verantwortungsvolle Eltern mit vielen Kindern).
> ...



So der Hellste bist du auch nicht oder?



			
				Nürnberger schrieb:
			
		

> Durchdrungen von der Erkenntnis, daß die Reinheit des deutschen Blutes die Voraussetzung für den Fortbestand des deutschen Volkes ist, und beseelt von dem unbeugsamen Willen, die deutsche Nation für alle Zukunft zu sichern, hat der Reichstag einstimmig das folgende Gesetz beschlossen, das hiermit verkündet wird.
> 
> §1
> 
> ...



desweiteren interessiert die Evolution die Intelligenz des Einzelnen wenig bis gar nicht, wichtig ist hierbei viele und gesunde Nachkommen zu 'erzeugen'. Der Intelligente bleibt da logischer Weise auf der Strecke, denn der liest lieber ein gutes Buch als  an den Paarungstanz zu denken. 
Und eh du weiter über systemrelevante Frage philosophierst, überlege dir die Folgen deiner Denke. Wenn du die Leute die du so verachtest nicht beschäftigst, kommt es über kurz oder lang zur inneren Unruhe. Entweder schaffst du es ihnen eine für dich lebenswerte Perspektive zu bieten oder sie werden dir früher oder später deine ach so tolle Bude anzünden. Schlag einfach mal "sozialer Frieden" nach.


----------



## Nachtglanz (3. Dezember 2009)

Hey, und heute gleich nochmal die Super Nanny - Spielsucht zerstört Familienleben.

Ich denk das werd ich mir wirklich mal anschauen..


----------



## Uratak (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> ...vermutlich wirst Du Sie in einer der nächsten Nanny-Folgen wiedersehen^^
> Nein Spass !
> 
> Aber das ist es. Wie gesagt, meine Bekannte macht das seit Jahren schon fast professionell. 4x Unterhalt und jede Menge Geld vom Staat. Die lebt in Saus und Braus. Was Sie im Monat aufs Konto bekommt, davon kann ich nur träumen.
> ...



Ändert nichts an der Tatsache wie Du kritisiert hast. Lies Dir einfach mal Deinen ersten eigenen Beitrag 2-3x durch und sag mir, wie Du das ganze verstehst, was Du da geschrieben hast. Da bleibt mir immer noch die Luft weg, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass Du wirklich so denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Damit ist das Thema Moral aber für mich erstmal durch.


----------



## Urengroll (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wäre für einen Kinderführerschein, wenn man den nicht besteht, dann darf man eben keine Kinder bekommen................^^


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> So der Hellste bist du auch nicht oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur nochmal sagen:

Wenn man einen Vertrag unterschreibt der einen zu Zahlungen verpflichtet und man während der Unterzeichnug weiss dass man eigentlich kein Geld dafür hat, ist das Betrug.
Wenn man vom Staat lebt und fröhlich weiter Kinder zeugt wird das mit Geld vom Staat belohnt. Das ist das Problem.
Und für Betrug kommt man numal in den Knast.
So war das gemeint, leider haben das ca. 95 Prozent der Leute hier falsch verstanden als ich von Gefängnis geredet habe und es dann zum Teil recht dumm ausgeschmückt.
Ich hab auch nie von Geburtenrecht geredet.

Ist natürlich richtig mit dem Sozialen Frieden aber wie weit soll dieses Verständnis gehen ?
Wenn der Klügere immer nachgibt, wird die Welt von Dummen regiert, oder ?
Verbessere mich wenn ich da falsch liege.


----------



## Stancer (3. Dezember 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Also ich wäre für einen Kinderführerschein, wenn man den nicht besteht, dann darf man eben keine Kinder bekommen................^^



Derartige Überlegungen gibt es in der Tat ! Ich meine wir haben für alles und jeden Scheiss nen Führerschein aber für das wichtigste, nämlich für die Erziehung der Kinder gibt es quasi nichts. 
Ich würde sowas auf jeden Fall befürworten, das Eltern Kurse besuchen müssen, wo sie lernen ihre Kinder richtig zu erziehen und wo sie dann auch direkt lernen Probleme frühzeitig zu erkennen !


----------



## Sisko4 (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Wenn der Klügere immer nachgibt, wird die Welt von Dummen regiert, oder ?
> Verbessere mich wenn ich da falsch liege.



Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert und glauben noch immer mit Krieg für Frieden sorgen zu können, ist das Beweis genug für die menschliche Dummheit?

Natural Selection gives up...

Kann man nur hoffen dass 2012 wirklich was kommt und die meisten Deppen vom Angesicht der Erde verschwinden läßt.


----------



## Super PePe (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Staat lebt und fröhlich weiter Kinder zeugt wird das mit Geld vom Staat belohnt.



warum ist das so?



und jeder der eine "Führer"schein will, sollte sich über deren Konsequenzen im Klaren sein ... was ist mit Leute die keinen haben, keine wollen und dennoch ein Kind bekommen? Knast? Zwangsvasektomie? Wie weit soll der Staat (die Gemeinschaft) in das eigene Persönliche eingreifen... fragt euch das mal selbst ... bei soviel die hier nach Zucht und Ordnung schreien, wird es mir schlecht ... vorallem bekommt ich das Kotzen wenn ich sehe was der Anlass der Debatte ist, ein fragwürdiger Beitrag eines * Privat*senders, der wie eine Ikone des sogenannte RL als Paradestück vor Dieser getragen wird


----------



## Urengroll (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur nochmal sagen:
> 
> ...., leider haben das ca. 95 Prozent der Leute hier falsch verstanden als ich von Gefängnis geredet habe und es dann zum Teil recht dumm ausgeschmückt.
> Ich hab auch nie von Geburtenrecht geredet.
> ....




Interessant! 95% haben es nicht verstanden, dann liegt das aber Eindeutig an dir!
Rede mal besser mit uns..................^^


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Interessant! 95% haben es nicht verstanden, dann liegt das aber Eindeutig an dir!
> Rede mal besser mit uns..................^^



Ja, möglicherweise kam das im 1. Beitrag von mir etwas falsch rüber.

Was allerdings immer wieder lustig ist, wie manche Leute (ich meine damit nicht Dich) anstatt irgendwas zum Thema zu sagen, sofort beleidigend werden müssen.

nichts für Ungut

..und noch eine Erkenntnis habe ich aus dem ganzen Drama gezogen:

Es gibt, selbst hier in diesem Forum, gottseidank noch Leute die wissen was Satzzeichen sind und Gross- und Kleinschrift bedeutet.

Diese Hoffnung hatte ich so gut wie aufgegeben.

Oh Gott, hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht das nächste heikle Ding auf den Weg gebracht....


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Sisko4 schrieb:


> Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert und glauben noch immer mit Krieg für Frieden sorgen zu können, ist das Beweis genug für die menschliche Dummheit?
> 
> Natural Selection gives up...
> 
> Kann man nur hoffen dass 2012 wirklich was kommt und die meisten Deppen vom Angesicht der Erde verschwinden läßt.



Ja, der gute Darwin scheint tatsächlich ein paar Faktoren ausser Acht gelassen zu haben...

Aber es wird denke ich keine Naturkatastrophe sein, sondern wir werden uns im 3. WK so dermassen ins All bomben dass garnichts mehr übrig bleibt.


----------



## Kena (3. Dezember 2009)

Schlimm das Erwachsene Menschen die 3 Kinder haben ihre Sucht nicht in den Griff bekommen,was soll da schon aus den Kindern werden.Sie kriegens ja vorgelebt.
nenene


----------



## Super PePe (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Ja, möglicherweise kam das im 1. Beitrag von mir etwas falsch rüber.
> 
> Was allerdings immer wieder lustig ist, wie manche Leute (ich meine damit nicht Dich) anstatt irgendwas zum Thema zu sagen, sofort beleidigend werden müssen.
> 
> ...


Beantworte lieber die einfach Frage, als auf  einen pikiert zu machen.


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Beantworte lieber die einfach Frage, als auf  einen pikiert zu machen.



Du willst eine Antwort auf die einfache Frage ?

meinst Du:

Warum, ist das so ?

oder

Warum ist das so ?


----------



## Super PePe (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Du willst eine Antwort auf die einfache Frage ?
> 
> meinst Du:
> 
> ...



Du kannst es also nicht? Versteckst dich lieber weiter hinter deiner Unzulänglichkeit...


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Du kannst es also nicht? Versteckst dich lieber weiter hinter deiner Unzulänglichkeit...


 
Tja, ich wüsste auch gern warum das so ist !!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Dezember 2009)

*würde sich popcorn holen, wenn er nicht zur arbeit müsste*


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> *würde sich popcorn holen, wenn er nicht zur arbeit müsste*



...und zurecht^^

aber ganz was anderes:
Du hast mich auf den Titel eines Films gebracht den ich schon länger suche aber mir der Name nicht mehr eingefallen ist: Battle Royal

ich kann Dir empfehlen: DEAD SNOW...relativ neu aus Norwegen

thx^^


----------



## Super PePe (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste warum das so ist wär ich in die Politik gegangen.
> Tatsache ist allerdings dass es so ist.
> 
> Aber Du findest es scheinbar in Ordnung, wenn Menschen die 340&#8364; im Monat zur verfügung haben ein Kind zeugen.
> ...



1. geht es mich nichts an was die Leute mit ihren 340&#8364; anstellen und wenn sie Kinder zeugen, ist es ihre Sache und nicht mein Ermessen es ihnen zu verbieten. Denn ich will auch nicht das ein Dritter darüber bestimmt was ich zu tun und zu lassen haben mit meinem Einkommen - hier stelle ich den Gleichheitsgrundsatz vor persönliche Interessen. 
2. deine rhetorischen Winkelzügen zum Trotz, bleiben deine Texte für mich im Grunde faschistisch und substanzlos, denn leider hast du es verpasst deine vorgebrachten 'Argumente' zu untermauern. Auf Nachfrage kommst du ins Wanken. Und unterstellst jedem der deiner Weltanschauung nicht folgt rein beleidigende Absichten.
Somit wird aus meiner 1. Frage leider bittere Gewissheit. 
Ich habe mehr als genug zu diesem Thema gesagt und da du dich selbst zum intelligenteren Teil der Bevölkerung rechnest, sollte dir das zwischen den Zeilen lesen nicht schwer fallen.

Mein Fehler war es einfach dir zu widersprechen, siehe Richard von Schaukal.


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> 1. geht es mich nichts an was die Leute mit ihren 340€ anstellen und wenn sie Kinder zeugen, ist es ihre Sache und nicht mein Ermessen es ihnen zu verbieten. Denn ich will auch nicht das ein Dritter darüber bestimmt was ich zu tun und zu lassen haben mit meinem Einkommen - hier stelle ich den Gleichheitsgrundsatz vor persönliche Interessen.
> 2. deine rhetorischen Winkelzügen zum Trotz, bleiben deine Texte im Grunde faschistisch und substanzlos, denn leider hast du es verpasst deine vorgebrachten 'Argumente' zu untermauern. Auf Nachfrage kommst du ins Wanken. Und unterstellst jedem der deiner Weltanschauung nicht folgt rein beleidigende Absichten.
> Somit wird aus meiner 1. Frage leider bittere Gewissheit.
> Ich habe mehr als genug zu diesem Thema gesagt und da du dich selbst zum intelligenteren Teil der Bevölkerung rechnest, sollte dir das zwischen den Zeilen lesen nicht schwer fallen.
> ...


1. soweit richtig, allerdings sind Kinder kein persönliches Besitztum.
2. ist Anarchie besser ?
3. ja kann ich

Wer sich dumm stellt, kommt oft weiter als der, der Schlauheit zeigt (Guido Gezelle)


----------



## Pereace2010 (3. Dezember 2009)

Jede Wette das die beiden Taubengesichter hier auch irgendwo rumhüpfen? 

*wink* 

Also ehrlich wie kann man so herzlos sein und seine Kinder abstossen, wie kann man so dumm sein und 3 UNGEWOLLTE KInder zeugen und wie behindert muss man sein das man seine eigene Probleme nicht sieht. Aber hauptsache die Supernanny war da und jetzt ist alles in ORdnung.

Mein Tipp an euch Himbeertonis: Gebt eure Kinder ab, lasst euch sterilisieren, vergammelt in eurer hässligen Wohnung. 

So long!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (3. Dezember 2009)

Weniger mit Sucht, sondern mehr mit *Killerspielen* hat der folgende Text zu tun,  aber die Gewaltausdrücke lassen sich frei mit Suchtthematiken vergleichen. Denn genauso halten es die Medien mit "Suchtfallen".

____________________________________________



> Sonntags, 22Uhr. ProSieben. Ich guck in die Röhre. Eine kleine Puppe auf einem Dreirad zwingt Menschen dazu ihren "Lebenswillen" zu beweisen. Also folgen Szenen, in denen sich Menschen sonstige Körperteile abschneiden (lassen) sowie andere grausame Dinge, die nicht bereits in TalkTalkTalk gezeigt wurden. Ein Sonntag wie er im Buche steht. SAT1 zeigt nebenbei wie irgendwelche besoffenen "VIPs" ihre Millionen ausgeben - für Dinge, ach nevermind. SAT1 ödet mich ebenfalls schnell an, es folgt ein kleiner "swtich". BOOOOM! Explosion! PENG! Cobra Elf! - und wieder ein switch. Immer das gleiche Bild. Höhen, Tiefen, Gewalt, abartige Frauen die Häuser dekorieren, Reportagen die uns Honig ums Maul schmieren oder uns eben zeigen, das die Gesellschaft ein Wrack ist. Schizophren. Aber auch irgendwie normal.
> 
> Zum Glück fängt Erziehung ja im Elternhaus statt. - Und nicht durch die Medien. Das würde kaum ein "vernünftiger" Mensch abstreiten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (3. Dezember 2009)

Lest mal am Ende solcher Sendungen den Text unten der ganz schlecht lesbar ist.

Alle Fälle sind frei erfunden, die Supernanny, Raus aus den Schulden, Mitten im Leben, Verdachtsfälle und und und alle sogenannten Reality Sendungen werden von Laiendarstellern gespielt o von irgendwelchen Leuten die ihre Kasse aufbessern wollen und ihre 15min Ruhm haben wollen.

Ich halt von diesen Pseudosendungen überhaupt nichts den sie lenken nur von den wahren Problemen ab wieso wird nicht von Familien berichtet die Angehörige in Afghanistan verloren haben und sich mit einer Müden Hinterbliebenen Rente rumschlagen müssen und und und.

Nein da wettert man lieber gegen ein Spiel statt die wahren Gründe auf zu zeigen wieso es mit unsere Gesellschaft in den Keller geht. Die einzigen Sendungen wo die wahre Kluft zwischen der Reichen Elite und den armen Arbeitern aufgezeigt werden kommen spät Nachts wo der Ottonormal sterbliche nicht mehr Fernsehn schaut.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Finsterniss (3. Dezember 2009)

So nun bin ich wieder im Hause und habe mal alles nachgelesen, was ihr so schreinbt. (ok den müll habe ich überflogen)

Es gibt wirklich Leute hier die meinen, Kinderreiche und Arbeitslose Familien würden zu hoch gefördert werden? Ich gehe an dieser Stelle davon aus, das genau ihr keine Kinder habt und es als selbstverständlich haltet wenn Mami & Papi euch alles in den Allerwertesten blasen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin das man mit nicht glauben mag, mit Kindergeld und Harz IV lässt sich kein Lebensstandart aufbauen!

Jemand schrieb etwas, das ich als Beispiel nutzen werde. Eine Mutter mit 4 Kinder von 4 verschiedenen Männern. 

Unterhalt, wird berechnet nach dem Einkommen des jeweiligen Vaters. Ob das gezahlt wird ist eine andere Frage und wenn nicht, geht die Staatskasse in vorrauszahlung. Das aber auch nicht ewig und die kommen an Ihr Geld. Das holen sie sich zurück.

Kindergeld (wohlbemerkt Kindergeld, wer auch nur ein Kind hat, weiss das es ein zu belächelnder Betrag ist. Wenn man bedenkt was Kinder an Kosten haben.) Pro Kind 164.- €, ab Kind Nummer 3 etwas mehr. Bleiben wir aber bei den 164,-€ dann wären das 492,- €. Klingt viel ist es aber nicht. 

Die Wohnung wird vom Amt bezahlt, hier kommt es drauf an wie alt die Kinder sind und in welcher Stadt man lebt. Daraus ergibt sich halt, die m² Zahl die der Familie zusteht. (Spaßig dabei ist, das sich in diesem Thema Gesetze der ARGE und des Jugendamtes beissen. Laut Jugendamt muss ein Kind von 6 Jahren an ein eigenes Zimmer von min. 10 m² haben, versucht man das der ARGE zu erklären bekommt man nur ein müdes lächeln)

Dann der reguläre Herz IV Satz, schätze ich auf 340.- € für die Mutter und 85,- € pro Kind. (kommt aufs Kindesalter an). Sind wir bei einer Summe von 680,- €. 

Grob geschätzt hat diese Familie also ab Staatsunterstützung 1172,- € zum LEBEN! Den Unterhalt wie gesagt kann ich nicht errechnen wegen des Einkommens der Väter. Schätzen wir diesen also auf 800,- € insgesamt und sind bei einer Gesamtsumme von 1972,- €.

Davon ab gehen, Wöchentlich gerechnete Verpflegung ( nehme ich mal meine Einkaufssumme von 150,-  die Woche) ziehen wir also 600,-€ ab. Von kleinigkeiten wie mal was Süßes oder so abgesehen.

Sind wir bei 1372,- € hiervon ziehen wir nun den Rest ab...

- Telekom (oder sonst ein Komunikationsanbieter)
- Kleidung
- Schulutensilien
- Kinderwünsche 
- Ansparen auf eventuelle Neuanschaffungen (werden vom Amt nicht mehr übernommen. Meine jetzt Kühlschrank, Waschmaschienen etc.)
- Unternehmungen der Familie
- Schulden? (Gibt ja kaum noch unverschuldete Menschen in der BRD)
- GEZ (Sofern nicht freigestellt)
- Medikamente
- Versicherungen

.... So das war nur ne grobe Aufrechnung und jetzt kann man versuchen zu ahnen wie hoch der Standart einer Familie in solch Umständen ist.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

leonardot1311, danke dir! Deine Beiträge lassen selbst mich an solch Tagen wie heute schmunzeln. Schön zu lesen aber Inhaltlich LEER


----------



## StrangeFabs (3. Dezember 2009)

"Ganzen Tag Blümchenflücken"
LOL Chinafarmer.

Das ist alles was ich dazu zu sagen haben. (sprich: sooo ernst nehm ich das.)

Nehmts nicht ernst. Falls tatsächlich mal jemand diese Sendung als Munition gegen Spiele nutzen würde hättet ihr ja so einfaches Spiel seine Position zu vernichten.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (3. Dezember 2009)

Chancengleichheit gibt es schon lange nicht mehr in diesem Staat, alle sind gleich nur manche sind gleicher. Wer hat uns den die Krise eingebrockt die die schon genug auf der Kante habe und müssen die es auslöffeln, ich hab noch kein Millionär beim Stempeln gesehen geschweige den bei der Tafel.

Man sieht doch wer heut in den Unis sitzt die Masse hat schon genug Kohle von Mami und Papi und müssen keine 2 Nebenjobs annehmen um sich das Studium zu finanzieren.

Aber diese sogenanntne Experten sagen ja das sich "ärmere Kinder" die Chancen verbauen weil sie Videospiele spielen und somit verdummen, aber sie können es sich nicht eingestehen das diese Kinder keine Möglichkeit haben den höheren Bildungsgang zu gehen da ihnen das Geld fehlt.


Ich bin mal dafür das bei Buffed eine Politikabteilung rein kommt in der man über solche Themen diskutieren kann vielleicht auch ins Heft wo drin steht auf welche Gedanken unsere Politik noch kommt um von den wahren Problemen abzulenken


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2009)

Das nennen wir dann Stammtischparolen-Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mit postest Tikume, würde das sogar hinhauen


----------



## Kehrin (3. Dezember 2009)

"Warum Weinst du ? ach Egal " LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (3. Dezember 2009)

Also echt,

die alte tickt nicht mehr richtig.So behandelt doch man keine Kinder !!!!
Und der ganze Scheiß (sorry für kraftausdruck) mit ich habs so schwer hat sie sich selbst zuzuschreiben weil sie es nicht auf die reihe kriegt mutter zu sein.
Sie benimmt sich eher wie ein kind...


also echt so welche verdienen keine kinder


ps:sry für rechtschreibung kb    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (3. Dezember 2009)

Tikume ich würde auch nicht die Bild, Spiegel, Gala, Stern, RTL, RTL2 und SAT 1 als Quelle hernehmen außerdem kann man den Leuten und ihrer Berichterstattung die andere Seite der Medallie zeigen. 

Eher würde ich mich auf Friedmann stützen, als auf Pseudorecherchen der Bildzeitung obwohl ich glaube das das einen Interessanten Schlagabtausch geben würde Pfeiffer gegen einen intelligenten WoW-Spieler


NOCHMAL für ALLE die Sendung ist ein FAKE es steht zum Ende der Sendung links unten in kleiner Schrift

ALLE FÄLLE UND DIE HIER DARGESTELLTEN PERSONEN SIND FREI ERFUNDEN


----------



## Kzell (3. Dezember 2009)

von der nanny würd ich mich auch mal erziehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Bei der Super Nanny sind grad zwei World of Warcraft Spieler.
> 
> RTL
> 
> ...



Schaut alle aus dem Fenster!!11 Es regnet gleich!11elf


----------



## normansky (3. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das nennen wir dann Stammtischparolen-Forum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dein Geschreibsel nennen wir dann provokantes Gesülze!


----------



## -Migu- (3. Dezember 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ALLE FÄLLE UND DIE HIER DARGESTELLTEN PERSONEN SIND FREI ERFUNDEN



o.O Sowas erfindet man doch nicht... Eltern die Kinder schlagen und sich beschimpfen...
Das wäre ja mal die Härte...


----------



## Kramatieklärher (3. Dezember 2009)

O man die beovrzugt wow vor ihren kindern wie arm.


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> von der nanny würd ich mich auch mal erziehen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jip
ein kläpschen auf den hintern hier, ein kläpschen auf den hinter da

natürlich mit rollentausch

du warst sehr pöhse nanny, jetzt lass mich wieder wow spielen *klaps*


----------



## Thuzur (3. Dezember 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> NOCHMAL für ALLE die Sendung ist ein FAKE es steht zum Ende der Sendung links unten in kleiner Schrift
> 
> ALLE FÄLLE UND DIE HIER DARGESTELLTEN PERSONEN SIND FREI ERFUNDEN



Eben! Und genau das ist es, was mich so dermassen ankotzt! Diese Zeilen liest doch niemand! Und dann heißt es am Ende wieder, alle WoW-Spieler sind assozial.
Ich merke das sehr konkret an meinen Schwiegereltern. Die lesen/sehen mal irgendwo was über WoW (ist ja fast immer negativ) und weil sie wissen das ich das Spiel auch spiele bekomme ich das gleich "auf´s Brot geschmiert". Dann muss ich gegen irgendwelche Behauptungen argumentieren, die erfunden oder miserabel bis gar nicht recherchiert wurden. So was macht mich aggresiv - nicht das Spiel!

so long...


----------



## -Migu- (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab die Folge so halbwegs auf dem Internet geschaut, und da steht nichts über "frei erfunden"...
Kann man das sonst irgendwo in einer Quelle nachweisen pls? Weil das glaub ich sonst nicht.


----------



## Thuzur (3. Dezember 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> o.O Sowas erfindet man doch nicht... Eltern die Kinder schlagen und sich beschimpfen...
> Das wäre ja mal die Härte...



Klar erfinden die sowas!
Glaubst Du ernsthaft das es genug Menschen gibt, die ihr verpfuschtes Privatleben derart in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren würden?
Oft sind das alles (mehr oder weniger gute) Schauspieler. Manchmal auch "echte" Familien, die das Geld vom Sender gerne mitnehmen und dafür dann auch eine schöne Show bieten.


----------



## Nimbe (3. Dezember 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> von der nanny würd ich mich auch mal erziehen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach das wär was^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber aufpassen bloß net zu weit reingehn in das thema 

hier sind auch kinder anwesend^^





naja zum glück guck ich eh nur 2 and a half men im tv fürn rest ist der für nichts zu gebrauchen^^
außer es rennt wieder ne pseudo-doku über suchtig-machende spiele: wie damals der typ der 4h am tag wow zockte und deshalb keine freunde im rl gefunden hat^^ haha hab mich tot gelacht


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Bithfights!


----------



## Assari (3. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> jip
> ein kläpschen auf den hintern hier, ein kläpschen auf den hinter da
> 
> natürlich mit rollentausch
> ...



oh mein gott... ich bin grad vom stuhl gefallen vor lachen xDDD

Made my Day²


----------



## Uratak (3. Dezember 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Eben! Und genau das ist es, was mich so dermassen ankotzt! Diese Zeilen liest doch niemand! Und dann heißt es am Ende wieder, alle WoW-Spieler sind assozial.
> Ich merke das sehr konkret an meinen Schwiegereltern. Die lesen/sehen mal irgendwo was über WoW (ist ja fast immer negativ) und weil sie wissen das ich das Spiel auch spiele bekomme ich das gleich "auf´s Brot geschmiert". Dann muss ich gegen irgendwelche Behauptungen argumentieren, die erfunden oder miserabel bis gar nicht recherchiert wurden. So was macht mich aggresiv - nicht das Spiel!
> 
> so long...



Musst mal ein RL GT machen. Meine Eltern haben über Jahre auch alle Halbwahrheiten verwendet um mir zu zeigen, dass sowas kein Hobby sein kann und alles zerstört. Das Gesicht am ersten Abend bei der ~20 bis 25 Mann Meute (Mitte diesen Jahres) war unbezahlbar. Grill raus und Party - ohne Rechner. Leute zwischen 17 und 40+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sich prächtig verstehen und eben nicht nur über das Spiel reden. Am nächsten Tag war dann Freizeitpark angesetzt und wir hatten trotz Regen nen Bomben Spass. Am Abend saßen dann meine Eltern sogar am Feuer dabei und haben sich mit den Leuten unterhalten.
Seit diesem Zeitpunkt akzeptieren sie mein Hobby zumindest. Sie finden es net gut aber sie akzeptieren es. Ich muss mir keine Sätze anhören wie "Hast schon wieder Deinen komischen Raid oder wie das heißt?". Ich spiele mit einigen Leuten seit 4 Jahren zusammen und man hat nun auch gewissen Freundschaften entwickelt. Man telefoniert oder trifft sich 1-2x im Jahr - ohne Rechner und WoW. Sowas sollten die Leute mal im TV zeigen. Spieler die aus der Schweiz, Berlin, München oder Kassel kommen um sich irgendwo in Norddeutschland zu treffen. Unabhängig von WoW aber durch WoW. Einer meiner Gildenmember kommt zum 2x aus Bayern in den Norden um gemeinsam Sylvester zu feiern in irgend welchen Discotheken.
Ich glaub das nächste GT nehm ich auf und verkauf das Video an Pro7 ... ist ja bald wieder soweit *auf März/April freu*


----------



## Nicorobbin (3. Dezember 2009)

Die hat aber ein beschissenes VL wenn die den ganzen tag nichts anderes macht als "Blümchen sammeln".
Ich mein ne Dayli muss doch drin sein....

Btw. schon tausendmal gesagt, schon tausendmal irgendwo gezeigt: Fake!
Ich möchte nicht ausschliessen das es sowas gibt, aber wenn dat fernsehen bei mir ist spiel ich garantiert nicht WoW.


----------



## Worarl (3. Dezember 2009)

bekommen die eigentlich Geld dafür?


----------



## Mr_Richfield (3. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Alle Sendungen bei RTL sind gefaked, alles sogenannte "Realitity Shows", folgendes wird benötigt:
> 
> - 1x Klische
> - 1 zerrissene Famillie (Inzest, WoW süchtig, alle fett/dumm/ignorant/rechtsextrem/linksextrem)
> ...




nicht zu vergessen, dass solche familien dann meist aus dem Osten kommen. jaja, schon schlimm im osten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (3. Dezember 2009)

Oh Gott, der ist ja immer noch offen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sachen gibt's.. .


----------



## Nebola (3. Dezember 2009)

Kehrin schrieb:


> "Warum Weinst du ? ach Egal " LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War die beste Stelle, wo die kleine rein kommt sieht sie Mutter Flennen und sagt Egal und geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diophene (3. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Tikume, keiner mag dich, dein Komentar zeigt auch nur das du bloß mitreden wolltest.



Naja, so ganz stimmt das wohl nicht, denn zumindest ich mag Tikume. Die Wahrheit tut nunmal weh, das wiederlegt sie aber nicht....


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (3. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Alle Sendungen bei RTL sind gefaked, alles sogenannte "Realitity Shows", folgendes wird benötigt:
> 
> - 1x Klische
> - 1 zerrissene Famillie (Inzest, WoW süchtig, alle fett/dumm/ignorant/rechtsextrem/linksextrem)
> ...


Kann ich alles, auch wilmaa, nur unterstreichen.

Btw, Turisas ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (3. Dezember 2009)

Mensch Leute nimmt doch mal die Rosa Rote Brille ab mag sein das es gestellt ist aber denkt ihr wirklich das sowas nicht in Wirklichkeit vorkommt. Geht ihr mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt? schaut doch mal auf die Straße oder zur nächsten Bude wo die Eltern mit der Pulle Bier in der Hand stehen während die Kinder gelangweilt daneben Sitzen. Und denkt ihr wirklich das es keine Leute gibt die abhängig von WOW sind? 

Und ja ich bin auch für ein Elternschein denn es kann nicht sein das sich irgendwelche assis ein Kind nach dem anderen andrehen lassen nur damit sie nicht mehr arbeiten müssen. Mein Cousin hat mittlerweile 5 in Worten fünf Kinder und sein Leben noch nie wirklich gearbeitet außerdem ist er 25 Jahre alt und hat mehr im Monat zu Verfügung als ein normaler Arbeiter der sich kaputt schuftet.


----------



## styleo (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo? Ganz ehrlich bei solchen Eltern wunderts mich echt nicht


----------



## Lord Gama (3. Dezember 2009)

Worarl schrieb:


> bekommen die eigentlich Geld dafür?



Also bei Frauentausch bekommst bis zu 2500 Euro. Je nachdem wie kaputt du bist, oder dich stellen kannst. 

Bei Super-Nanny gibts auch Kohle, nur wieviel weiß ich da ned. Wird wohl auch so um die 1000-2000 euro sein.


Btw: Danke für den sinnfreien Post, tikume. Ich mag deine Posts ...


----------



## nussy15 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bekommen die da  Geld für oder machen die sich freiwillig zum Deppen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:ah ok^^


----------



## Igoar85 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bezüglich Bezahlung, ja die bekommen eine "Aufwandsentschädigung" dafür, da diese folge meistens 3-5 Tage hintereinander gedreht werden. 

Ich war 2 mal bei Oliver Geissen (1 mal aufgenommen, 1 mal nicht da die Sendezeit leider nicht mehr reichte) und habe für beide Auftritte je 150&#8364; entschädigung bekommen + Bahntickets erstattet + Mein Stundenlohn von meiner Selbstständigkeit für 8 Stunden.

Jedoch hat man immer das Pesch, das man alle Rechte an die Produktionsfirma "verkauft" und die damit anstellen können, was sie wollen und weiterverkaufen dürfen (wie z.b. Talk Talk Talk etc.)

Oft denke ich auch nach, warum die sowas stellen, aber es mag bestimmt einige Familien geben, die genauso Leben wie die von gestern. Und sowas, so hofft man zumindest, sollte diese Leute aufwecken bzw zum Nachdenken anregen.


----------



## diabolina (3. Dezember 2009)

fakt ist einfach, viel zu viele eltern die wow zocken lassen ihre kinder verotten, lassen ihre wohnung verotten und sich selbst. die wohnung ist einfach ne zumutung,

 weil die alte lieber zockt und der typ auch nicht unbedingt ne leuchte ist und lieber vor der kiste sitzt.

die 9 jährige wird ihrgendwann seelisch völlig im eimer sein, und schuld ist die mutter,(naja mutter würd ich die  auch nicht nennen,eher eher 

stinkfauler suchtbolzen) 

und die supernanny meint, die olle würde lustlos rumrennen, klar das madame kein bock hat das vollgeschissene katzenklo und die dreckswäsche

 weg zu machen,geht ja lieber blümchensammeln, ich hoff das das jugendamt das sieht und dem saustall nen besuch abstattet.

und das ist nicht unbedingt hetzerei, was meinst in wievielen familien die bude so aussieht, weild ie alten nur am zocken sind????

"ich flieg nur durch die gegend und sammel blümchen",- das toastbrot soll mal überlegen, SIE  fliegt nirgendwo hin............

mein gott, hat die schon so sehr den hang zur realität verloren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich wirft das wieder ein schlechtes licht auf alle wow spieler, aber was solls, sollten wir doch langsam gewohnt sein das nur so was gezeigt wird.

eine mutter die sich um ihre kinder kümmert ,wow spielt und wo alles ok ist, bringt ja keine einschaltquoten, ich persönlich kann die supernanny nicht leiden, nur 

diesmal muss 

ich mal ihre meinung teilen, das geht mal gar nichtt was da los ist.

letztens hab ich auch so ne suchti-familie bei frauentausch gesehen, dort gammelten die wände weg, die frau war auch ihrgendwie keine leuchte und alles war 

dreckig, hm, aber 5-6 stunden am tag zocken.........................omg.

was mich daran aufregt, sollen sie doch 18 stunden am tag zocken, von mir aus können sie währenddessen sogar verhungern, 

aber sie haben eine verantwortung, und die besteht nicht daran den raid am leben zu halten oder das arathibecken zu erobern, sondern das sie für ihre kinder da 

sind, die umsorgen, sie lieben und sich um sie kümmern.

und das vergessen sie in ihrer sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber der bericht hat was gutes, ich habe auch 2 kinder, und ich kann von mir behaupten ich bin nicht so schräg drauf, aber durch den bericht werde ich noch 

vortsichtiger sein und so bald ich auch nur das gefühl habe ansatzweise wie so was zu werden, ist für mich das spiel gelaufen.


----------



## healyeah666 (3. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Bei der Super Nanny sind grad zwei World of Warcraft Spieler.
> 
> RTL
> 
> ...




Habs gesehen hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber solche Leute ziehen den Ruf des Spieles in den Dreck.


----------



## Thuzur (3. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Musst mal ein RL GT machen. Meine Eltern haben über Jahre auch alle Halbwahrheiten verwendet um mir zu zeigen, dass sowas kein Hobby sein kann und alles zerstört. Das Gesicht am ersten Abend bei der ~20 bis 25 Mann Meute (Mitte diesen Jahres) war unbezahlbar. Grill raus und Party - ohne Rechner. Leute zwischen 17 und 40+
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Idee! Aber schreibe besser vorher ein paar Sendeanstalten an. Die freuen sich oft über "frische" Themen. Und irgendein Sendeformat wird es schon geben wo das reinpasst. :-)

Bisher habe ich bei unseren Gildentreffs "dank" Schichtdienst nie Zeit gehabt. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal...


----------



## Darkknightpala (3. Dezember 2009)

So viel haben sie ja garnicht bezüglich des Games gesagt. Ok, man konnte sehen, dass beide WoW gezockt haben, aber die Eltern waren einfach nur unfähig ihre Kinder zu erziehen.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Dezember 2009)

Das ist kein "wir hacken auf Tikume rum"-Thread. Bleibt beim Thema und diskutiert sachlich mit ihm, Beleidigungen oder Anfeindungen möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Thuzur (3. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das ist kein "wir hacken auf Tikume rum"-Thread. Bleibt beim Thema und diskutiert sachlich mit ihm, Beleidigungen oder Anfeindungen möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen.



Guter Einwurf!
Nur leider müsste unter dieser Prämisse das halbe Forum gestoppt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find´s ja auch traurig wie hier miteinander umgegangen wird. Aber mehr als ständig dagegen anschreiben kann der Einzelene nicht tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Dezember 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Guter Einwurf!
> Nur leider müsste unter dieser Prämisse das halbe Forum gestoppt werden
> 
> 
> ...


Du hilfst auch nicht grade dabei aufs Thema zurück zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab jetzt nur noch Posts schreiben die das Thema betreffen, Offtopic wirds gnadenlos gelöscht oder der Thread wird geschlossen.


----------



## Reflox (3. Dezember 2009)

[entfernt] es ist nicht zu glauben was die immer auf WoW rumhacken, aber immer die gleichen kandidaten: ZDF und RTL....


----------



## Kuman (3. Dezember 2009)

Warum sind immer alle Leute die im Fernsehen gezeigt werden noobs, die net level 80 sind obwohl se den ganzen tag zocken? irgendwas machen die falsch...


----------



## Felix^^ (3. Dezember 2009)

Wooz schrieb:


> lol, so traurig es ist, bestimmt 50% sind doch genauso, *viele haben es aber auch im griff* und hängen nicht jeden tag 6 h davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



manche hengen 8 std. davor und haben es im griff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torode (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich wette der kleine Junge ist Kungen von Ensidia^^


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Dezember 2009)

also ich glaub as ist alles von den medien und regierung gestellt damit sie endlich  wieder einen grund haben* Killerspiele * aKa wow und andere vom markt zu nehmen sind doch echt gestört die luete sollensich doch um die wirtschaft kümmern  und mehr arbeitsplätze schafn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (3. Dezember 2009)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> manche heängen 8 std. davor und haben es im griff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Außer evtl. die Rechtschreibung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgad (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde es echt lächerlich wie die medien wow in den schmutz ziehn... es gibt in jedem spiel suchtis die das RL dafür sausen lassn dies ist allerdings ein geringer anteil der spieler.. und durch die würd über jeden spieler entschieden?
Warum zeigen die medien nicht mal einen WoW oder Killer game aka Css zocker der es im leben zu was gebracht hatt es gibt ja zb. genug promis die wow spieln warum werden sie den dan bitte nicht gleich als assozial abgestemplet?
und wen es den so schlimm sei dan sollen sie doch die alters gränze rauf setzen.


----------



## Exeone (4. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> [entfernt] es ist nicht zu glauben was die immer auf WoW rumhacken, aber immer die gleichen kandidaten: ZDF und RTL....




Ich glaube der Durschschnits RTL zuschauer wusste noch nicht mal das sie da wow spielen also warum wurde darauf rum gehackt. Außerdem glaube ich nicht das dass alles gestellt ist evtl so zusammen geschnitten das es RTL passt. Genauso wie die suchti Famiele bei Frauentausch da wurde ja auch angeblich alles von RTL 2 in Szene gesetzt. Wobei ich es echt interresannt fand das RTL 2 binnen kurzer zeit Schimmel aus den Wänden wachsen lassen kann


----------



## Exeone (4. Dezember 2009)

Murgad schrieb:


> Also ich finde es echt lächerlich wie die medien wow in den schmutz ziehn... es gibt in jedem spiel suchtis die das RL dafür sausen lassn dies ist allerdings ein geringer anteil der spieler.. und durch die würd über jeden spieler entschieden?
> Warum zeigen die medien nicht mal einen WoW oder Killer game aka Css zocker der es im leben zu was gebracht hatt es gibt ja zb. genug promis die wow spieln warum werden sie den dan bitte nicht gleich als assozial abgestemplet?
> und wen es den so schlimm sei dan sollen sie doch die alters gränze rauf setzen.




Ganz einfach weil Promis nicht in einem verwahrlosten Haus wohnen. Ich persönlich finde es gut das man sich bei Spielen wie WOW mit sucht auseinander setzt.


----------



## normansky (4. Dezember 2009)

Wer die Sendung noch niocht gesehen hat, kann dies hier tun: ***klick***


----------



## Walter Kovacs (4. Dezember 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> genau das ist FAIL



Wisst ihr...
Ich finde das ihr hier Fail seid.
Ihr alle!
Ihr lacht darüber das es Leute gibt die richtige Probleme haben obwohl ihr wisst das WoW diese Probleme verursachen kann!


----------



## Atrophikus (4. Dezember 2009)

Walter schrieb:


> Wisst ihr...
> Ich finde das ihr hier Fail seid.
> Ihr alle!
> Ihr lacht darüber das es Leute gibt die richtige Probleme haben obwohl ihr wisst das WoW diese Probleme verursachen kann!



Um im Tenor Deines Postings zu bleiben:
/facepalm
Wie dumm, sich so zu echaufieren, wenn die Grundlage für Dein Problem mit den Beiträgen der Vorposter eine absolut falsche Schlussfolgerung ist.

Wenn es nicht WoW wäre, das den Leuten einen Ausweg aus ihrem insignifikanten kleinen Leben bieten würde, dann wäre es ein anderes Spiel, eine Chatcommunity oder f***ing Myspace. Du verwechselst hier die Ursache mit der Wirkung. Abhängige nutzen ihre Droge, sei sie nun biologisch, chemisch oder virtuell, dazu sich aus ihrem normalen leben auszuklinken, auf der Suche (daher auch "Sucht") nach allzu flüchtigem Glück. Da einen WoW mit immer neuen Erfolgen ingame belohnt, kann ein entsprechend labiler Mensch natürlich sehr leicht von dem kleinen Glücksgefühl, etwas geleistet zu haben, abhängig werden. 

Sicher, darüber zu lachen ist kein feiner Zug, denn diese erbarmungswürdigen Existenzen sind in einer steten Abwärtsspirale gefangen, aus der sie alleine nur sehr schwer wieder herauskommen. 

Doch ganz ehrlich: ich habe den Teil verpasst, in dem das zu meinem Problem erklärt wurde. Warum sollte ich, oder irgend jemand hier, um anderer Leute Probleme kümmern? Ich bin mir sicher, das jeder hier genug eigene Baustellen zu betreiben hat, als das man sich noch großartig um die Bauruinen anderer, noch dazu wildfremder, Leute kümmern sollte.

Wenn Dich diese Einstellung stört, dann werde Sozialarbeiter. Oder Germany's Next Super Nanny^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. Dezember 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> bestimmt wieder was gegen wow. die sollen das game mal in ruhe lassen, reine hetzerrei sowas.... was können wir dafür das 13 j jungs und mädchen aggro gehn nur weil die eine non hero ini ned geschafft haben !!!!



ging ned um die kinder, sondern um die eltern, die gezockt haben^^


----------



## Uratak (4. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> "ned"?
> 
> Ist es so schwer mal die deutsche Sprache zu nutzen und ebenso zu schreiben?



Dachte wir hoffen, dass besagte Eltern aus dem Beitrag das hier auch lesen? Die müssen das ja auch verstehen - daher find isch "ned" is akzep... is o.k.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (4. Dezember 2009)

Zapp schrieb:
			
		

> *Anmoderation:*
> 
> Wie dick oder wie pleite, wie unglücklich, verlogen oder betrogen sie sind - es gibt ja nichts, was Leute nicht im Fernsehen erzählen. Reality-Formate laufen überall rauf und runter. Aber ist da wirklich reality drin, wo reality drauf steht? Angeblich begleiten wir ja exklusiv die Menschen durch ihr Leben - und sind überall dabei, auch da, wo wir eigentlich nie sein wollten. Immer hart an der Schwelle zum Fremdschämen. Sind die, die wir da sehen, wirklich so oder vielleicht doch ferngesteuert? Für ein bisschen Geld geht ja einiges und wer das einmal gut gemacht hat, der macht es auch dreimal gut! Eine Familie haben wir seltsamerweise gerade immer wieder gesehen. Mareike Fuchs über echte Profis :
> 
> ...



Es wird einfach von den meisten bewusst oder unbewusst ignoriert, das es sich wie bei vielem im sogenannten Reality TV um gestellte Szene handelt. Man nehme ein PC Spiel, eine Familie mit drölf Kindern, sagt 'die da haben kein Geld und sind eh unterste Schiene' und fertig ist die Sendung über die sich hier munter unterhalten wird, als wäre dies Tatsache. Dabei bedient diese Sendung sehr gekonnt alle Klischees und Vorurteile der Schauenden, die sich in ihren Meinungen, so konträr sie sind, bestätigt fühlen. Man lässt seine gut bürgerliche Maske fallen und wettert nach bestem Gutdünken los, man hat es ja bunt auf schwarz in der Glotze gesehen und die Glotze ist die Wahrheit, denne der Wettermann lügt ja auch nicht. 
Es ist die Ideale Plattform um mit allem mal aufzuräumen was einem eh schon auf dem spießbürgerlichen Herzen lag, 'die dummen Assis, die von meinen Steuern leben sollte man das Recht nehmen sich fortzupflanzen', 'die ewig dumme Suchtkritik an meinem WoW kotzt  mich an', 'da sieht man warum unsere Kinder allesamt so dumm sind', 'den armen Kinder wird ja ihre Zunkunft genommen' usw. und der Sender freut sich ein Loch in den Bauch, da sie das erreicht haben was sie wollten - Meinungsbildung auf Grund verfälschter  Tatsachen.
Und an jene die meinen aber es gibt sowas wirklich. Ja gibt es aber das TV macht erst aus diesen Ausnahmen die Regel, die dann gut in eure Weltanschauung passt.

Salue


----------



## Technocrat (4. Dezember 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Bis ich aufgehoert habe mit World of Warcraft war ich auch so drauf. Gemerkt, dass ich suechtig bin etc.



Das Du so wenig Selbstbeherrschung hast das es für Dich nur "Ganz oder Garnicht" gibt, ist Dein Problem. Zum Glück haben 98% der Menschen mehr davon und können daher auch nur 1 oder 2h zocken und müssen nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzen.


----------



## Nicodemus84 (4. Dezember 2009)

Walter schrieb:


> Wisst ihr...
> Ich finde das ihr hier Fail seid.
> Ihr alle!
> Ihr lacht darüber das es Leute gibt die richtige Probleme haben obwohl ihr wisst das WoW diese Probleme verursachen kann!



Wie Atrophikus schon sage, die Sucht nach WoW ist ein Symptom, nicht die Ursache der Probleme dieser Personen.


----------



## Seydo (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich find man kann ein bischen übertreiben.

Das mediem WoW wurde im generellen gar nicht so extrem angegriffen, sondern das Computerspielen an sich, und selbst das eher geringt.

Am anfang des filmes stand es mal im raum, mehr aber auch nicht, es ging danach nur noch darum das der Computer aus ist und nicht das WoW böse ist und verschwinden soll, ich find die verschwörungstherien könnt ihr jetzt auch langsam wieder in den schrank packen.

Und allgemein ist es fakt das es eben leute gibt die mit MMos nicht umgehen könn, genau so wenig wie mit dem mediem fernsehen, Alkohol oder sonstigen Konsummittel, und diese standen besonders bei der Super Nanny auch schon öfters im fokus.

Grundsätzlich wurde es verdammt neutrall gehalten, zu meckern gibt es wenig, und das es eben mal WoW ist könnt auch selbst ihr aushalten, nicht alles in der welt ist zucker bunt und süß, es gibt eben wirklich fälle wo der Computer das leben zerstört, genau so wie es fälle gibt wo anderes das leben zerstört.


----------



## Syane (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde auch ...es geht in dieser Sendung speziell garnicht darum das die Eltern wow spielen... schaut euch die SENDUNG lieber einmal an ..die armen Töchter ..tun mir richtig leid..  ne versiffte Wohnung ..Kinder sollen alles machen..katzenklo etc.  die Liebe der Eltern nur für den kleinen Sohn ..den beiden töchternw ird dann nach "Rangliste" Liebe zugewiesen ...

Gut mich persönlich kozt die Nany an ..wie sie da sizt usw... aber das ändert nichts daran das diese Familie Probleme hat ..und zu einem gehört auch in diesem Fall die Sucht nach wow (Aber auch Rauchen, wird speziell sogar von der kleinen Tochter angesprochen).

Bewundern tu ich absolut die beiden kleinen Mädchen (Speziell die erstgeborene), da sie wie ich finde absolut intelligent für ihr Alter mit der Situation umgeht...sie nuzt sogar recht gut das Mediam TV aus um zu beweisen wie "unfähig" ihre Eltern sind ... zeigt diesen dennoch liebe.

nochmal, WoW wird in dem beitrag von RTL nicht geflamet ausnahmsweise ...es ist nur Teil des Problems ..schaut euch die Wiederholung am besten selbst an.

<3 das kleine Mädchen die hats raus... und mein Mitleid. BOAH ..mir hauts da fast die Tränen in die Augen wenn ich das sehe ... (Hab als Kind dasselbe durchgemacht ..jezt wohn ich Elternlos) ..kann nur hoffen das sie nicht dem Alkohol verfällt usw. (Passiert ja oft)


----------



## Exeone (4. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich find man kann ein bischen übertreiben.
> 
> Das mediem WoW wurde im generellen gar nicht so extrem angegriffen, sondern das Computerspielen an sich, und selbst das eher geringt.
> 
> Am anfang des filmes stand es mal im raum, mehr aber auch nicht, es ging danach nur noch darum das der Computer aus ist und nicht das WoW böse ist und verschwinden soll, ich find die verschwörungstherien könnt ihr jetzt auch langsam wieder in den schrank packen.




Richtig und wenn ich so sehe wir hier einige abgehen könnte man meinen das es hier noch mehr süchtige gibt denn selbst wenn es so gewesen wäre, wäre es scheiß egal da es nur ein blödes Spiel geht um was es hier geht. Aber statt zu sagen boah die armen kinder wird lieber gesagt boah mein armes wow


----------



## EisblockError (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist nur, das WoW immer als Beispiel genannt wird =)

*NOCH ETWAS WICHTIGES ZUR SUPERNANNY ALLGEMEIN*

Die Supernanny wird nicht live übertragen und das aus gutem Grund, sie ist in wirklichkeit nämlich garnicht gut, die arbeitet extra nur mit Kindern, die garnicht schlimm sind und wo es nur an den Eltern liegt, und nicht, wo die Kinder das Problem sind!


----------



## normansky (4. Dezember 2009)

> *Anmoderation:
> 
> *Wie dick oder wie pleite, wie unglücklich, verlogen oder betrogen sie sind - es gibt ja nichts, was Leute nicht im Fernsehen erzählen. Reality-Formate laufen überall rauf und runter. Aber ist da wirklich reality drin, wo reality drauf steht? Angeblich begleiten wir ja exklusiv die Menschen durch ihr Leben - und sind überall dabei, auch da, wo wir eigentlich nie sein wollten. Immer hart an der Schwelle zum Fremdschämen. Sind die, die wir da sehen, wirklich so oder vielleicht doch ferngesteuert? Für ein bisschen Geld geht ja einiges und wer das einmal gut gemacht hat, der macht es auch dreimal gut! Eine Familie haben wir seltsamerweise gerade immer wieder gesehen. Mareike Fuchs über echte Profis :
> 
> ...



Schade das mal wieder jeder hier postet ohne das Thema überhaupt gelesen zu haben...
Mit dem Zitat sollte doch jeder nun wissen, dass es sich nur um Meinungsmache und einem dummen Fake handelt und keiner braucht mehr die WoW´ler verteidigen oder den Weltuntergang in der heimischen Hero verkünden...


----------



## Brannys (4. Dezember 2009)

Bei dieser Familie ging es darum, dass die Eltern mit ihren kleinen Plagen nicht mehr klar kamen und der Alltag denen auf die Nerven ging. 

Als Alternative spielten beide stets WoW und das am helligten Tage. Einige Kinder waren dann in der Wohnung in einem anderen Zimmer, andere mußten die Wohnung verlassen und draußen spielen, damit die Eltern zocken konnten. Dieses machten sie, um den Alltag zu vergessen, um abzuschalten, um ihre Probleme zu verdrängen.

Die Supernanny, oder in geheimen Kreisen auch allwissende Eule ( mit Exorzistendiplom ) genannt, fand das unmöglich, dass die Eltern WoW spielen und dabei ihre eigenen Kinder vernachlässigt.

Dass also WoW schlecht ist, oder gar süchtig macht, davon war gar keine Rede.

Nach die Supernanny die bösen Geister der Familie ins Nirvana gekämpft hatte, die Kerzen, für die Teufelsaustreibung ausgeblasen und den übrig gebliebenen Dämonen den Stinkefinger gezeigt hatte, kam ihre Idee, dass die Eltern nur am Abend WoW spielen, wenn die Plagen im Stall...äh Bett liegen. Am Tag also die Plagen beschäftigen und mit ihnen spielen bis man die eigenen Probleme verdrängt hat, oder eine handvoll bunter Tabletten, mit lustigen Aufdrucken, alles nervige in lustige Fratzen verzaubert.

Nein, im ernst. Sie hielt es zwar für recht fragwürdig, dass zwei Erwachsene, noch dazu Eltern, WoW spielen und dabei als Vogel gewisse Blumen einsammeln müssen, welche Quest das nun auch immer grad sein mag, keine Ahnung.

Sie hatte ihnen aber weder WoW verboten noch als Suchtmittel in Frage gestellt.

Zum anderen, die Eltern, die sich im TV mit ihren Wahnsinnsplagen im TV lächerlich machen, sie bekommen 2000 Euro Gage . Dafür müssen die vor der Kamera auch Konflikte und Fehlverhalten "spielen" damit auch der letzte Depp vor dem TV die sachliche Lage kapiert. 

Dann kommt, wer hätte das gedacht, die Supernanny a la Kinderzimmerterminator und mit wenigen Zaubersprüchen und warscheinlich unter Drogen absolvierten Schamenentänzen und gelangweilten mimimi-Sprüchen ist dann plötzlich die heile Welt da.

Ich könnte wetten, das spätestens nach einer Woche, letztlich nach dem sinnlosen verfressen der Gage, diese Familie sich wieder in die Steinzeit beamt und genauso weitermacht, wie sie es gewohnt sind. Ob die arbeitslosen Eltern die 2000 Euro-Gage dem Arbeitsamt mitgeteilt haben ?

Egal, es geht ja auch alles nur um die Unterhaltung im TV.

Apropo Unterhaltung im TV, wenn das Unterhaltung sein soll, dann bitte mal schnell die Sender abschalten. Nur noch Sozialfälle und gejammer im TV und dafür auch noch GEZ ?


----------



## Zultharox (4. Dezember 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Apropo Unterhaltung im TV, wenn das Unterhaltung sein soll, dann bitte mal schnell die Sender abschalten. Nur noch Sozialfälle und gejammer im TV und dafür auch noch GEZ ?



Wie gut, dass du für die Privaten gar nicht zahlen musst.

WOW war in der Folge ein so nebensächliches Thema, ich versteh nicht, warum ihr so darüber hetzt.


----------



## Brannys (4. Dezember 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass du für die Privaten gar nicht zahlen musst.
> 
> WOW war in der Folge ein so nebensächliches Thema, ich versteh nicht, warum ihr so darüber hetzt.




Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr lebt, aber ich muß in Deutschland schon dann GEZ zahlen, wenn ich einen TV besitze. Es spielt gar keine Rolle, ob ich den TV nie einschalte,auf dem Dachboden oder im Keller deponiere, ob ich nur ARD und ZDF schaue, oder nur die privaten Kanäle.  GEZ zahlt man für das Gerät, nicht für das, was Du dann tatsächlich schaust und vor allem auf welchem Sender.


----------



## Zultharox (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja du zahlst die GEZ, weil du mit deinem Fernseher jederzeit die öffentlich Rechtlichen sehen kannst bzw. könntest.
Genauso verhält sich das auch mit den Radios, oder den Steuern für Straßenbeleuchtung usw., ob du es nutzt ist was anderes.

Hat aber immer noch wenig mit dem TV-Programm von RTL & co. zu tun, über das du dich hier gerade aufregst.


----------



## Xiut (4. Dezember 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr lebt, aber ich muß in Deutschland schon dann GEZ zahlen, wenn ich einen TV besitze. Es spielt gar keine Rolle, ob ich den TV nie einschalte,auf dem Dachboden oder im Keller deponiere, ob ich nur ARD und ZDF schaue, oder nur die privaten Kanäle.  GEZ zahlt man für das Gerät, nicht für das, was Du dann tatsächlich schaust und vor allem auf welchem Sender.



Die GEZ ist für die Sender wie ARD und ZDF. Man zahlt immer nur für die Geräte, da man mit ihnen diese Sender empfangen kann und man es schlecht nachweisen kann, was man geguckt hat.

Man zahlt indirekt für das Gerät, man zahlt eigendlich für das "benutzen" der Sender.

Wenn man z.B. einen Fernsehr hat den man garnicht umbauen kann um mit dem ARD und co. zu empfangen, müsste man für diesen keine GEZ zahlen.


----------



## Brannys (4. Dezember 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Ja du zahlst die GEZ, weil du mit deinem Fernseher jederzeit die öffentlich Rechtlichen sehen kannst bzw. könntest.
> Genauso verhält sich das auch mit den Radios, oder den Steuern für Straßenbeleuchtung etc., ob du sie nutzt ist was anderes.
> 
> Hat aber immer noch wenig mit dem TV-Programm von RTL & co. zu tun, über das du dich hier gerade aufregst.





Ja, mimimi und mimimi und nochmal  mimimi.

Ich habe lediglich auf das Thema World of Warcraft bei Super Nanny geantwortet, so wie ich den Fall gesehen habe, mehr nicht.

Mittlerweile sind wir hier beim Thema GEZ oder nicht und wenn ja wann wie und wo.

OmG, Wenn dich den ganzen Tag noch keiner komisch von der Seite angemacht hat, dann antworte hier auf irgend ein Thema und Dir wird geholfen,lol, schönen Abend noch, ich muss weg.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (4. Dezember 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> 2000 Euro-Gage



Man was leute alles für Geld machen, wusste gar nich das die SO wenig bekommen.
Mal im ernst wer macht sich vor millionen lächerlich für 2k  euro oO
Naja jedem das seine.
btw. ich fand deinen beitrag amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (4. Dezember 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> bestimmt wieder was gegen wow. die sollen das game mal in ruhe lassen, reine hetzerrei sowas.... was können wir dafür das 13 j jungs und mädchen aggro gehn nur weil die eine non hero ini ned geschafft haben !!!!


Jau. Die "hängen nur vorm PC rum und sammeln blümchen. Virtuell" war ein dudu btw. Sobald die Kinder weg sind "machen sie nichts anderes"

Diese "super nanny" hat doch keine ahnung wovon die redet. Lasst die leute doch mal zocken mensch, die mögen vielleicht WoW/andere spiele(Insbesondere"Killerspiele" die werden auch immer runtergebuttert.)also sollen sie es wenn die kinder weg sind auch spielen.

Schlimm, dass man den leuten die es nicht kennen direkt einen schlimmen eindruck davon verschafft.


----------



## Zultharox (4. Dezember 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Ja, mimimi und mimimi und nochmal  mimimi.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich auf das Thema World of Warcraft bei Super Nanny geantwortet, so wie ich den Fall gesehen habe, mehr nicht.
> 
> Mittlerweile sind wir hier beim Thema GEZ oder nicht und wenn ja wann wie und wo.



Ahh gutes Gegenargument...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Brannys schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich auf das Thema World of Warcraft bei Super Nanny geantwortet, so wie ich den Fall gesehen habe, mehr nicht.



Ja das dir "deine" GEZ Gebühren zu schade für die Nanny sind, wobei "deine" Gebühren gar nicht dafür sind.
Aber das hast du ja eingesehen, hast ja schließlich "mimimimi" geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> <3 das kleine Mädchen die hats raus... und mein Mitleid. BOAH ..mir hauts da fast die Tränen in die Augen wenn ich das sehe ... (Hab als Kind dasselbe durchgemacht ..jezt wohn ich Elternlos) ..kann nur hoffen das sie nicht dem Alkohol verfällt usw. (Passiert ja oft)


Kannst deine Tränen wieder einpacken, weil Super Nanny und Co alles nur FAKE ist, genau so wie der Frauentausch shit.


----------



## Kersyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kannst deine Tränen wieder einpacken, weil Super Nanny und Co alles nur FAKE ist, genau so wie der Frauentausch shit.


Oh mein Gott! Was für ein Skandal!!!!!11111

/ironie off

Ich meine wenn die schon den ganzen Bullshit faken, den die fabrizieren, dann sollen sie wenigstens nicht über solche Sachen wie computerspiele oder  ähnliches herziehen.
Kann man genausogut sagen:
"Du spielst Tennis? Das geht garnicht, da bekommt man doch nen (dummer witz schon klar^^) Tennisarm von! Damit ist schluss, weil das böse ist."
Selbes prinzip, nur...naja auf eine andere tätigkeit übertragen.


----------



## Dropz (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir das mal angesehen...das sind doch gescheiterte Existenzen das ist nicht der normalfall da werden mal wieder schön Vorurteile angefeuert-.-


----------



## failrage (4. Dezember 2009)

WoW wird ja von den ganzen Spiele-Hassern in eine Suchtkategorie mit Alkohol, harten Dorgen etc. geworfen. Diese Nanny-Folge hat aber eines bewiesen: dass es gar kein Problem ist einfach mal nicht WoW zu spielen und stattdesen sich ums RL zu kümmern. Wenn diese beiden Eltern nämlich eine echte Sucht, also zB. Alkoholismus, gehabt hätten, wären die Schwierigkeiten wohl kaum in so kurzer Zeit zu beheben gewesen. Statt also wie üblich Kräuter zu farmen hat Mutti die Wohngung aufgeräumt, sich um die Kids gekümmert, Papi auch, und alles war ne Wolke. Davon, dass ab sofort nie wieder WoW gespielt wird, war in der Sendung  niemals die Rede. Ich denke bzw. hoffe die Eltern spielen ab sofort nur noch WoW wenn die Kids friedlich schlummern. So sollte es ja auch sein! Und dann ist das WoW-Gezocke ja auch absolut unproblematisch.


----------



## Dropz (4. Dezember 2009)

failrage schrieb:


> Und das ist das WoW-Gezocke ja auch absolut unproblematisch.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defausel55 (4. Dezember 2009)

Unsinnig..."Das die Kinder ins Bett fliegen" xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das katzenklo völlig verschissen... muhahahha xD


----------



## Exeone (4. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kannst deine Tränen wieder einpacken, weil Super Nanny und Co alles nur FAKE ist, genau so wie der Frauentausch shit.




Frauentausch ist kein fake ne tussi die ich noch von früher kannte dessen mutter hat da mal mitgemacht . Das wird alles nur so zusammengescnitten das es rtl in den kram passt


----------



## arkono (4. Dezember 2009)

dabei kann ich leider nur lachen ,,,, nanny kommt in die familie, die am rande des chaos ist und nach 1-2 tagen haben  sich alle lieb und tanzen in der blumenwiese, das kanns doch echt nicht sein.









Ich fliege ich der gegend rum und pflücke den ganzen tag lang blümchen; genial oder^^


----------



## Defausel55 (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenigstens spielen die ne gescheite Klasse x) Druids ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (4. Dezember 2009)

Meine gute...RTL müsste mal ne sendung über das buffed forum und manch mitglieder machen...da hätten sie mal knallharte fakten und skandale unserer Gesellschaft/Jugend...



> Das Problem ist nur, das WoW immer als Beispiel genannt wird



Liegt einfach daran das WOW das wohl meist gespielte MMo ist und MMos einfach länger motivieren als spiele wie Gina lisas powershopping...

Nebenbei wird öfters mal noch Counterstrike erwähnt, das liegt wiederum daran das es einfach der bekannteste shooter ist, genau so wie bei Drogen eben meist vom Kiffen und Alkohol geredet wird und nicht von so witzelein wie Muskatnuss oder Lachgas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss man drüber stehen, mich zb stört es nicht wie medien drüber reden solang ich in ruhe spielen kann, mich stört es eher wie die gesellschaft sich deswegen verhält, denn ich hab täglich kontakt mit ihr ob ich will oder nicht, und das forum hier gehört zum teil mit dazu.



> *NOCH ETWAS WICHTIGES ZUR SUPERNANNY ALLGEMEIN*
> 
> Die Supernanny wird nicht live übertragen und das aus gutem Grund, sie ist in wirklichkeit nämlich garnicht gut, die arbeitet extra nur mit Kindern, die garnicht schlimm sind und wo es nur an den Eltern liegt, und nicht, wo die Kinder das Problem sind!



Naja, gewagte aussage, kannst du ihre inkompetenz beweisen? Andersrum, wenn störts? Superman ist eigendlich auch nur nen heini der am seeil hängt und so tut als könnt er fliegen


----------



## arkono (4. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Meine gute...RTL müsste mal ne sendung über das buffed forum und manch mitglieder machen...da hätten sie mal knallharte fakten und skandale unserer Gesellschaft/Jugend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bin ganz deiner meinung, aber das politische gedrecks wirkt sich ja nicht nur auf dich allein aus, prinzipiell wollen die politiker doch nur, ich formulier es mal so, die nicht ''infizierten'' aufrütteln damit die uns dann das leben schwer machen

und das regt mich so richtig auf ehrlich gesagt .........



ps. druid rockz^^


----------



## Laura77 (4. Dezember 2009)

also ehrlich gesagt, ich hab die Sendung auch gesehen. Ob es ein Fake ist oder nicht, ist völlig egal.
Ich bin sicher solche Familien gibt es. Ich war erschrocken was ich gesehen hab.
Ich denke all die flapsigen Reaktionen hier entstanden dadurch dass sie sich nicht in die Situation einfühlen können (zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Was ich hier gelesen habe bereitete mit Gänsehaut. 
Meinungen wie _wie kann der mit ihr oder sie mit ihm_... unterste Schublade.
Auch ich spiele WOW und war eine Zeit lang süchtig.
Ich habe mein Kind nicht vernachlässigt 
Allein schon die Anspielung auf die Intelligenz und die Berechtigung Kinder in die Welt zu setzen erinnert mich an eine Zeit der deutschen Geschichte die nie hätte stattfinden dürfen.
Und wenn jemand glaubt mit Kindergeld bekommt man einen höhreren Lebensstandard, dem sei gesagt, man bekommt nicht nur Geld, Kinder kosten auch was, definitiv mehr als man für sie bekommt.
Aber das sollte nicht relevant sein bei dem Thema Kinder zu bekommen.
In der Sendung haben sie definitiv nicht gegen WOW gewettert sondern um die Zeit die die Eltern vor dem Computer sitzen und ihre Kinder abschieben, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Exeone (4. Dezember 2009)

Laura77 schrieb:


> also ehrlich gesagt, ich hab die Sendung auch gesehen. Ob es ein Fake ist oder nicht, ist völlig egal.
> Ich bin sicher solche Familien gibt es. Ich war erschrocken was ich gesehen hab.
> Ich denke all die flapsigen Reaktionen hier entstanden dadurch dass sie sich nicht in die Situation einfühlen können (zu jung
> 
> ...




Das legt aber zugrunde das die Eltern das Kindergeld auch für die kinder ausgeben dies ist aber bei Eltern die die Kinder nur haben damit sie nicht arbeiten müssen oder damit sie mehr geld haben nicht gegeben


----------



## Laura77 (4. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Das legt aber zugrunde das die Eltern das Kindergeld auch für die kinder ausgeben dies ist aber bei Eltern die die Kinder nur haben damit sie nicht arbeiten müssen oder damit sie mehr geld haben nicht gegeben


stimmt, aber wenn das nicht zutrifft sind die Kinder verwahrlost behaupte ich jetzt mal


----------



## Stevie6666 (5. Dezember 2009)

boah... 21 seiten zu einer verblödeten tv sendung... resepekt... ;-)

ich bin begeistert, dass die flamende und heulende community sich 1 stunde vom pc aufgerafft hat... nochmal respekt


----------



## Captn.Pwn (5. Dezember 2009)

Stevie6666 schrieb:


> ich bin begeistert, dass die flamende und heulende community sich 1 stunde vom pc aufgerafft hatl respekt



wtf aufstehen : Familie B. aus Husum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brotkruste (5. Dezember 2009)

roflcopter wat für bobs zocken den ganzen tag, die kinder verwahrlosen und die olle kriegt nich mehr gebacken wie blümchen sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abreon (5. Dezember 2009)

lasst mich raten klein kevin oder justin wurden früher immer geschlagen jetzt flippen die aus wenn se nicht zocken dürfen?! hmm ja eindeutig WoW is ein böses spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2009)

Das ist halt RTL. Die wollen dir ihre Meinung aufdrücken. Daraus entstehen halt die RTL Medienopfer. Super Nanny ist wahrscheinlich auch teils gespielt...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (5. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Naja, gewagte aussage, kannst du ihre inkompetenz beweisen? Andersrum, wenn störts? Superman ist eigendlich auch nur nen heini der am seeil hängt und so tut als könnt er fliegen


WTF ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (5. Dezember 2009)

Wieder sehr gut, da hat man gleich wieder Spaß am morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es dazu einen Youtube Link?


----------



## Dropz (5. Dezember 2009)

arkono schrieb:


> dabei kann ich leider nur lachen ,,,, nanny kommt in die familie, die am rande des chaos ist und nach 1-2 tagen haben  sich alle lieb und tanzen in der blumenwiese, das kanns doch echt nicht sein.


ganz genau es soll wohl nur die dummen beschäftigen und gegen WoW hetzen...


----------



## Kersyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist halt RTL. Die wollen dir ihre Meinung aufdrücken. Daraus entstehen halt die RTL Medienopfer. Super Nanny ist wahrscheinlich auch teils gespielt...


TEILS? Lol made my day...Das ist zu 100% inszeniert...Ne familie die sich als "Kleene fotze"(^^)beschimpfen oder wie auch immer beleidign schlagen usw. und nach 2-5 tagen sind die die musterfamilie nr 1.


----------



## Dropz (5. Dezember 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> TEILS? Lol made my day...Das ist zu 100% inszeniert...Ne familie die sich als "Kleene fotze"(^^)beschimpfen oder wie auch immer beleidign schlagen usw. und nach 2-5 tagen sind die die musterfamilie nr 1.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (5. Dezember 2009)

Also ''Die Super Nanny'' ist zu 100% fake... dort sind manchmal so skurille(mhm richtig geschrieben? egal) Fälle wo der Junge seine Mutter verprügelt und ''Zack BooM Peng'' ein paar Tage später ist alles in Ordnung alle sind super Freunde usw.


----------



## Enyalios (5. Dezember 2009)

Laura77 schrieb:


> also ehrlich gesagt, ich hab die Sendung auch gesehen. Ob es ein Fake ist oder nicht, ist völlig egal.
> Ich bin sicher solche Familien gibt es. Ich war erschrocken was ich gesehen hab.
> Ich denke all die flapsigen Reaktionen hier entstanden dadurch dass sie sich nicht in die Situation einfühlen können (zu jung
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung.

Die meisten hier die von Fake reden oder das Saalfrank nur Müll labert sind einfach zu jung um sich eigene Lebenserfahrung angeeignet zu haben. Aber im Grunde ist es bei vielen hier auch der typische Anti-WoW-Beissreflex, wie bei einem Hund. 
"Oh Mann, die macht WoW für die Elternkatastrophe verantwortlich ZOMFG !!!!!!!!!!!!"

Tatsache ist WoW hatte zum größten Teil Schuld, hat die Supermami ja selber gesagt erst mit dem Spiel gings bergab.

Tatsache ist auch das viele mit ihrem WoW-Konsum klar kommen und es Extremfälle wie diesen zwar immer gibt aber sicher keineswegs die Mehrheit zeigen.

Sowieso, von so vielen Staffeln Supernanny die bis jetzt gedreht wurden kam EINMAL ein Computerspiel vor. Garantiert ein Fake, ne..... Manche Leute können sich auch alles einreden nur um WoW in vollem Glanz erscheinen zu lassen.


----------



## Kuya (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Allerseits!

Nach anchauen des Beitrages, fällt mir auf, dass nicht Wow deren Problem ist, sondern einfach das
"Mentale Kinder" keine "realen Kinder" bekommen sollten.

Wenn ich höre wie diese sogenannte Mutter über ihre älteste Tochter im Fernsehen redet, 
bin ich fast gewillt mich ins Auto zu schwingen, und da hin zu fahren.

Der Spruch mit dem Kühlschrank war so ziemlich das Allerletzte.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dennoch:

Nicht Wow ist Schuld an der Situation, (die sind anscheinend auch unverschähmt zu ihren Kindern, wenn sie nicht am Pc sitzen)
sondern die Tatsache das die Protagonisten den geistigen Stand von Teenagern inne haben,
und "Kinder" die Art von "Hobby" sind, auf die sie 8/10 Tagen "keinen Bock" haben. 

Wie war das noch gleich.. die Mutter ist 28, hat bereits 2 Kinder von ehem. Vätern, und jetzt noch eins von ihrem 23 Jährigen Freund. 

... insbesondere deren älteste Tochter tut mir sehr Leid.. Platz 3 auf der Mama-mag-dich-Skala. /wutanfall


----------



## _Garry_ (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir grad den beitrag online angeschaut und habe mich gewundert wie man sich über solchen Fake aufregen kann.
Das es solche fälle gibt bestreite ich garnicht. 
Aber leute, wenn das mit der Familie echt wär, dann wär das Jugendamt jetzt schon da gewesen bei denen und hätte irgendwas unternommen. 
Im extremfall wären die kinder jetzt weg!!!
Alleine schon deswegen, weil das was bei Nanny gezeigt wurde die schulische Leistung runtergehen würde UND die Schule hätte sich eingemischt! Defacto wär das Jugendamt eh dann mit dabei.

Desweiteren: Welche Familie würde sich so zeigen lassen?????

Es ist ein muß der Medien, sich ein großes Medium zunehmen und daraus was zu machen, das am besten im negativen Sinn!
Überlegt mal wielange es schon her ist, das ein FPS ala CS,CSS,Q3 etc. pp. runtergemacht wurde weil es die gewalt Fördert. Als beispiel nenn ich nun das Mädel das amok durch die schule lief, und nun verurteilt wurde. WAS hat bei ihr das ausgelöst? Ok, was passiert ist und wieso wissen wir ja - hoffe ich mal; aber kein PC spiel war daran mitschuld.

Ach, und ich bin Ehemann, Vater UND auch selber Kind ^^
Unser haushalt sieht nicht so aus wie bei Nanny. Sicher es ist nicht immer aufgeräumt, doch kinder spielen gerne und hinterlassen ihre spuren ( spielzeug im wohnzimmer, neue flecken auf der couch, or whatever).


[Added]
Ach ich persönlich hätte das Jugendamt schon lange eingeschaltet, da ich es als meine Pflicht als Vater sehe, das es Kindern gut geht!
Selbst das "bli bla blubb" der Nanny is nur dünnschiss, da sie in so einem fall garnix machen könnte. Jemand der regelmässig nachschaut gibts ja nicht. Is ja ne Doku-Soap. ^^


----------



## Enyalios (5. Dezember 2009)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Ich habe mir grad den beitrag online angeschaut und habe mich gewundert wie man sich über solchen Fake aufregen kann.
> Das es solche fälle gibt bestreite ich garnicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Fall kommt ins fernsehen weil sich die supermami nicht mehr selbst helfen konnte und sich bei RTL gemeldet hatte. Jugendamt kann zwar kommen aber da in jeder gezeigten Sendung die Familie das ruder (zumindest kurzfristig) wieder rumreissen kanngibts da auch nichts weiter zu tun.

Wieviele Eltern nehmen schon freiwillig die Hilfe eines Therapeuten in Anspruch ?


----------



## _Garry_ (5. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jugendamt WIRD kommen ^^
Weil das amt will die sicherheit haben das sowas nicht mehr passiert. Und um das zu gewährleisten, muß die Familie betreut werden und wird unterstützung bekommen. Und daskann lange dauern. Meinst du echt, das RTL das finanzieren will???

Und es nehmen viele eltern freiwillig hilfe von Therapeuten bzw von Ämtern an, als man denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (5. Dezember 2009)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Jugendamt WIRD kommen ^^
> Weil das amt will die sicherheit haben das sowas nicht mehr passiert. Und um das zu gewährleisten, muß die Familie betreut werden und wird unterstützung bekommen. Und daskann lange dauern. Meinst du echt, das RTL das finanzieren will???
> 
> Und es nehmen viele eltern freiwillig hilfe von Therapeuten bzw von Ämtern an, als man denkt
> ...




HAHA sry ich möchte dich nicht persönlich angreifen aber in welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich das Jugendamt ist eine scheiß Behörde die sich ein dreck um die Kinder kümmert ich wohne leider (noch) in einer Stadt die immer verwahrloster wird und an jeder 2 Ecke stehen irgend welche alkis mit ihren Kinder von Jugendamt sehe ich da nichts.

Wieviele Kinder mussten denn schon sterben weil sich das Jugendamt ein scheis drum gekümmert hat. Ich selbst bin in einem Heim aufgewachsen und bei mir und sehr vielen anderen kam erst das Jugendamt als alles schon zu spät war.

es gibt noch viel mehr beispiele die hier aber den Rahmen sprengen würden


----------



## olivierkarrer (5. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> HAHA sry ich möchte dich nicht persönlich angreifen aber in welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich das Jugendamt ist eine scheiß Behörde die sich ein dreck um die Kinder kümmert ich wohne leider (noch) in einer Stadt die immer verwahrloster wird und an jeder 2 Ecke stehen irgend welche alkis mit ihren Kinder von Jugendamt sehe ich da nichts.
> 
> Wieviele Kinder mussten denn schon sterben weil sich das Jugendamt ein scheis drum gekümmert hat. Ich selbst bin in einem Heim aufgewachsen und bei mir und sehr vielen anderen kam erst das Jugendamt als alles schon zu spät war.
> 
> es gibt noch viel mehr beispiele die hier aber den Rahmen sprengen würden



Das Jugendamt kümmert sich nicht um das Wohl der Kinder, sondern um das Wohl der deutschen Nation in Kinderangelegenheit. Jede nicht-deutsche Mutter, jeder nicht-deutscher Vater in erster oder zweiter Generation bedeutet grundsätzlich eine Gefahr für die deutsche Gemeinschaft, mit anderen Worten eine Kindeswohlgefährdung, wobei das deutsche Kindeswohl immer unter dem "Wohl der deutschen Nation in Kindesangelegenheiten" zu verstehen ist. 
Übrigens hat sich das Europaparlament bereits mit der offiziellen Kinderklaubehördern der Deutschen befasst und hat eine vernichtende Empfehlung für deutsche Juristen und offizielle Kinderklauer im deutschen Jugendamt abgegeben. Hier ist das Arbeitsdokument des Europaparlaments im Bezug auf die offizielle Kinderklauinstitution Jugendamt zu lesen :

http://www.jugendamt-wesel.com/PETITION/Eu...008_DE_orig.PDF
http://www.jugendamt-wesel.com/PETITION/Petition_de.pdf

Wer also denkt, das deutsche Jugendamt sei eine "gute" Insitution, um Kinder zu "schützen" oder zu "helfen", hat nicht begriffen was in Deutschland Kinderschutz und Kinderhilfe bedeutet. Kinderschutz bedeutet das Interesse der deutschen Gemeinschaft in Kindesangelegenheiten zu schützen, wobei Elten nur Leasingnehmer ihrer Kinder sind, und solange ihre Kinder erziehen dürfen, wie sie die Interesse des Staates dienen. 
Dabei hilft das Jugendamt (Hilfsmassnahmen) dem Richter Kinder Eltern wegzunehmen die das Kindeswohl (dem Interesse der deutschen Gemeinschaft in Kindesangelegenheiten) gefährden, die bekannte "Kindeswohlgefährdung". Es liefert die Scheinbegründung um den wahren Inhalt der Begründung zu vertuschen . 

Der deutschen Staat fühlt sich immer noch als Eigentümer aller Kinder die auf deutschem Gebiet sind. Er überlässt deren Erziehung der Eltern solange diese den Interessen 
des Staates entsprechen und nehmen diese weg, sobald Interesse der lokalen Deutschen berührt werden. Das Jugendamt ist Garant des detuschen Kindeswohl. Es heisst auch aus diese Grund Wächteramt (er wacht gegen die Eltern über die Interesse der Gemeinschaft der Deutschen). Strohdumme meist kinderlose Funktionare werden als Wächter (Aufpasser) des Wohles der Nation um Kinder (Kindeswohl) eingesetzt. Es sind verächtliche Deutsche.

Das Jugendamt ist eine illegale Institution, die in der nazizeit gegründet wurde und heute die gleichen Ziele verfolgt.
Das Personal im Jugendamt wird zum Lügen und Betrügen geschult, damit es Eltern professionell betrügen und anlügen kann. Es liefert dem Familienrichter die fehlende Grundlage um völlig unschuldige Elter zu kriminalisieren, damit ihnen die Kinder zum Zwecke des Kindeshandels oder bei nicht-deutschen Eltern zum Zwecken der Germanisierung zu entreissen.

Das Personal im Jugendamt ist eine Bande von Kriminellen, die wir aus dem Ausland eines Tages wegen deutsch-legalen Kindeshandel und Germanisierung zur Verantwortung ziehen werden.

mit freundlichen Grüssen
Olivier Karrer
Président du CEED Paris


----------



## pirmin93 (5. Januar 2010)

ich bin beigott kein rechtsradikaler oder wirklich patriotisch aber ich muss sagen
1. halt ich den kommentar über mit für schwachsinn³ keine ahnung wer sich olchen mist ausdenkt
kinderhandel mit kindern die der ungenügenden aufsicht ihrer eltern entzogen wurden i lol'd
 ich halte das fürne hetzparole von irgendnem troll der wütend is weil seine kinder weggenommen wurden weil er keine verantwortung kennt
2. gehört sowas bei gott nicht in ein spieleforum und ich bitte das zu löschen 
3. JA ich lese mir gerne 1 monate alte threads durch und beantworte sie
4. ich bitte beim lesen zu berücksichtigen dass meine s taste nichtmehr gut funktioniert.
das wars


----------

